# Manc Book Club - an open invite



## Wookey (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, my best mate and I have decided to start a book club here in Manchester. We're desperate for some intellectual distractions, and X-factor just don't do it for us anymore.

Only thing is, after going through all our friends, we've realised we'd much rather start a book club with new people with wholly different atttudes and outlooks, otherwise we'll know what people are going to say before they've said it.

So far, we're looking at meeting every 2 weeks or so, for a few hours in a weekday evening, wine to drink, good books to yap over, spicy Indian starter selection in the oven, ya know the score.

We agreed that I would put in an exclusive invitation on the Northern Forum to see if any of you lovelies fancied joining us?

There are no rules are regs at all, we're just kicking it off and seeing what happens.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 7, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> OK, my best mate and I have decided to start a book club here in Manchester. We're desperate for some intellectual distractions, and X-factor just don't do it for us anymore.
> 
> Only thing is, after going through all our friends, we've realised we'd much rather start a book club with new people with wholly different atttudes and outlooks, otherwise we'll know what people are going to say before they've said it.
> 
> ...






I'm in Leeds but near a station with regular services to Manc Victoria.
I might be interested!


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, i'd be interested... might not be able to make every meeting though - would that be necessary?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2005)

same here as I am moving away from Mcr City Cntr in about a month

More details Wooks


----------



## Wookey (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, it's gonna be dead informal. The idea was to meet here in Eccles, home of the church, but at a push it could be a city centre venue. As long as it wasn't too booze based, this is supposed to be a journey of literary enlightenment!!

We'd start in maybe three weeks, after nominating a book to kick us off. And then see what happened, but ideally every coupla weeks, so we can get some intellectual momentum going.

It's really something that two worried thirty somethings think might be a nice distraction in the long evenings after work, that might involve meeting half normal people and having a nice conversation about the art of the novel - etc.  

PS: Throbber, it would be WAY cool if you would come.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 7, 2005)

Well I hope I have the time, starting my Masters soon y'see so I am gonna be a busy lil bee
Sounds like it'd be a lotta fun to be honest Wooks
Also good if you can get a hardcore of regulars

Suggestions for books people????

Did anyone ever watch The Book Group on Channel 4 by the way?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 8, 2005)

> Well I hope I have the time, starting my Masters soon y'see



Ahh, blimey you will be busy. What's it in again, computermebobs?



> Did anyone ever watch The Book Group on Channel 4 by the way?



I saw a few early episodes, it was quite good in a way. I've never been to a book club, so I dunno what their like, I imagine they just compose themselves uniquely out of the different characters who go along.

Book?! Yeah, that's the other thing, you have to choose good books. I would want everyone to read what I like, of course.  

But I tend towards reading the classics that passed me by. A new author would be cool enough, but I've never read Catch 22 all the way through, frinstance, so that would be a hit for me. Or a bit of Greene, or a French translation, a Camus say (of course I'd read it in the original    ). 

I quite like quick books as opposed War and Peace, we'd get bored silly imo.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2005)

> Ahh, blimey you will be busy. What's it in again, computermebobs?



nah, Creative Writing in Manchester 

quick books huh
Hmmm

UTZ by Bruce Chatwin
THE LEOPARD by Giuesppe de Lampadusa

ummm any of Magnus Mills first 3 Novels are easy to read, all 1st person, all 200 ish pages, AND funny


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 8, 2005)

Eccles? Where the hell's that?


Can you think of a decent Manc centre venue?


tbh we have had the same sort of problem with the writing group in Bradford. Trying to find somewhere you can actually hear yourself talk!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2005)

Eccles is 15 minutes from the centre of Mancr, not too far at all and it is the unnatural habitat of the Wookster.


I am shortly to depart the city centre unfortunately, otherwise we could have had them here
 


Wookey - whaddabout a venue near a train station?  for those further afield than Salford like?


----------



## veracity (Sep 8, 2005)

Oooooh a book club, fantastic!

I'd be up for this - as long as it doesn't clash with me knit nite! City centre would be best for me if poss.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Wookey (Sep 8, 2005)

> Eccles? Where the hell's that?



As TA says, it's not far from town, at the end of a tram line even! It's where I was invented, so it'll be famous any time soon, just hang on.



> nah, Creative Writing in Manchester



Go on, that's brilliant! If you need a reader for feedback you know where I am, I'm dead honest.  



> Can you think of a decent Manc centre venue?



Like you say Mads, it's diificult finding somewhere where you can talk, and that won't cost us each a fortune in coffees. And that isn't a global chain, and that allows smoking, and that has music we like, and...well, I envisioned it in my front room coz it's cozy...!  

That said, if the only way people can make it is in central Manc, then so be it. Like I say, let it grow organically, I hate Red Coats who plan everything and make name cards....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 8, 2005)

suggest more books people!!!!!!


----------



## sorearm (Sep 9, 2005)

Perfume by patrick suskind (?spelling)


----------



## veracity (Sep 9, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> , I hate Red Coats who plan everything and make name cards....



If there's no name cards I'm not bloody coming.


----------



## veracity (Sep 9, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Like you say Mads, it's diificult finding somewhere where you can talk, and that won't cost us each a fortune in coffees. And that isn't a global chain, and that allows smoking, and that has music we like, and...well, I envisioned it in my front room coz it's cozy...!



Actually thinking about this, you're quite right. I had a difficult time finding somewhere suitable for my knitting meet ups as can't have round at mine due to most of knitting group being pretty anti smoking


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 9, 2005)

How about checking out The Basement?

Not sure what time it's open till though, used to close pretty early-ish, may have extended its opening hours as it's become more established, but I can't say for sure.

There's a cheap and cheerful vegan/organic cafe, really reasonable prices.  Not sure about smoking though.

24 Lever Street (just off Piccadilly) 

Tel: 0161 237 1832

Here's some pics so you can check out what it looks like:

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/regions/manchester/2004/12/302692.html


----------



## Wookey (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow Ann, that looks really cool. Just the type of place you'd want I guess?!

I thought you meant the Buddhist place near Piccadilly, I know you can't smoke there. Nice grub though.

How important is it that people can smoke? I mean, I can go without, but the more relaxed and happy everyone is thet better, I wouldn't like to exclude anyone who needs a fag while they're thinking. Not that there are queues of literary-types dying to join this book club, I see.   




> If there's no name cards I'm not bloody coming.



OK, YOU can have a name tag!

I can't say fairer than that then (said the man with no teeth and a lisp).


----------



## sorearm (Sep 10, 2005)

That place looks cool and central to get to

*expresses an interest*


----------



## Wookey (Sep 10, 2005)

Right, my other founding book club member is coming round in a hour to help paint me spare room. I shall put to her the ideas of the assembled good re: centralised venue.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 10, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> If there's no name cards I'm not bloody coming.


 Hmmm 'real' names *or* Urban Names?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 10, 2005)

Urban names - outsiders think you've gone mad....  

Two other ideas that just occured to me:

1) We could make it a 'cyber-live' bookclub, where we launch and discuss a book here in the Northern Forum, then meet up every coupla weeks for a real-life discussion. That way we could have lots of input running all the time, plus a face-to-face with the best we can bring to the table (which is what this is all about really, meeting face-to-face).

2) We could make it a specifially northern book club - choose local literature, or books with the North featured in heavily. One danger is that we end up reading foreign novels or some such, and not really having much factual ground to compare with. It might also be good to hold one or two of the meetings actually at places featured in the books, see where that random commitment takes us!

Just thinking out loud, what does anyone reckon, daft?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 10, 2005)

daft?

NO-fucki' brilliant idea

You could start with Gwendoline Rileys  'Cold Water'  that's set in Manchester-ester-shire


On the down side [for me that is], I got my MA enrolment stuff thru this morning and I hvae to read a novel a week for about 20  weeks as of end of Spetember, which is going to make attending these jaunts and reading the novels involved pretty much impossible, plus I have to write about the novels and discuss them at Uni weekly

damn shame that, I may turn up at the meetings to see people if that's OK, but I may have little input 

Wooks

are we really having name badges with things like Throbbing Angel on them?  we'll get beat to death with our own footwear in some gaffs in Mcr


----------



## sorearm (Sep 10, 2005)

I think it will be hilarious with our urban names

....*envisages meeting*

"well hello mr Throbbing Angel, pleasedtameetya, I'm Sorearm"

"hello wookey, I'm snuffyzee" 

mad!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 10, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> I think it will be hilarious with our urban names
> 
> ....*envisages meeting*
> 
> ...




Flippin eck people will think we're a cult..


----------



## Spion (Sep 10, 2005)

Not that I'm going to make it to manchester for your book club, but isn't every two weeks a bit too frequent? I was in a long-running book club when I lived in London and meeting once a month seemed to suit, and still about half of us had to skim the book at the last minute.

If you fancy a trip to Bradford we could do Room at the Top


----------



## sorearm (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah once a month may be all i can manage, life is hectic hectic hectic for me, but a monthly one would be cool


----------



## Wookey (Sep 10, 2005)

> Not that I'm going to make it to manchester for your book club, but isn't every two weeks a bit too frequent? I was in a long-running book club when I lived in London and meeting once a month seemed to suit, and still about half of us had to skim the book at the last minute.



Probably a good idea, actually. Gives us a bit of time to do the reading!!


----------



## veracity (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes I agree, monthly is more realistic.

The Basement looks a really nice place, I'm not arsed if I can't smoke for a bit - could always decamp to the pub later!

So now all we need is a blazing argument about our first book!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 11, 2005)

Can I suggest Never Let me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro. It's a bit along the lines of the 'handmaids tale' well the content isn't but that's the nearest thing I can compare it to??

I'd happily read it again. (A bit hard to recommend a book I haven't read an'all)

I take it we're going to read modern stuff???


----------



## Wookey (Sep 12, 2005)

Quick post - off to work!!

I prefer modern stuff, and I do think a geographic theme, or some sorta theme, would be a good idea.

Once we've got a final list of readers, I guess the fairest thing would be to let everyone choose a book each?


----------



## pushka (Sep 12, 2005)

I love the idea of a book club, being a bit of a bookworm meself...nothing too heavy tho!

Can we invite Norris and Rita off Corrie to open our first meeting?


----------



## chriswill (Sep 12, 2005)

What about the Da Vinci code?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 12, 2005)

> What about the Da Vinci code?



*shudders*


I have a phobia about that book.


----------



## chio (Sep 12, 2005)

I _possibly_ won't be able to get to this, having become aligned with the evil Midlands axis, but I'll probably nick the book listing from here! All depends how things go when starting uni settles down a bit


----------



## veracity (Sep 12, 2005)

pushka said:
			
		

> I love the idea of a book club, being a bit of a bookworm meself...nothing too heavy tho!
> 
> Can we invite Norris and Rita off Corrie to open our first meeting?


Yay! Let's read 'Hard Grindings'!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 12, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> Yay! Let's read 'Hard Grindings'!




I thought that too!


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2005)

hows about, we arrange the first meeting, then everyone who wants to suggest a book can state their case at it, and we decide at the end? might be a good idea for us to meet and get to know each other a bit before ploughing straight in with metaphysical analysis of enid blyton's 'famous five' series or whatever...


----------



## veracity (Sep 15, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> hows about, we arrange the first meeting, then everyone who wants to suggest a book can state their case at it, and we decide at the end? might be a good idea for us to meet and get to know each other a bit before ploughing straight in with metaphysical analysis of enid blyton's 'famous five' series or whatever...



Yes this is a good idea!


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 15, 2005)

Well I like the modern novel idea but I'm certainly not averse to a local book so to speak. This would be a great idea as I wanted to explore Camus and Greene more anyway. 

Went to the Basement once about 3 weeks ago and looked for anarchist literature but was not able to find what I wanted so left straightaway but it looked quite nice and definitely good for this sort of thing. Plus it's in the city centre just of Piccadilly Gardens (gardens-ha ha ha!) so easy for people to meet in.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 15, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> Yes this is a good idea!


 seconded


----------



## marco mark (Sep 15, 2005)

Totally irrelevant & wrong thread etc etc, but i am feeling homesick, have you all seen the tv comedy  'black books' just received series 1 & 2 on dvd, best giggle in a long time. 



I used to work in a book shop many yrs ago   ummm memories


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 15, 2005)

oh yus very funny that Moran fellah


----------



## pushka (Sep 15, 2005)

So has anybody thought up a date for the first meeting yet? and the time?


----------



## citydreams (Sep 15, 2005)

Is there room for Hollis?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah where and when?


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2005)

someone name a date, and we'll take it from there...

wookey?


----------



## sorearm (Sep 16, 2005)

*waits in anticipiation*

*gets dosh ready for book*


----------



## Wookey (Sep 16, 2005)

Right - here goes!!!

Mancurbanite Bookclub - Chapter The First

Meeting for kwoffee and throwing ideas on the table, hard.

Whichever gets the most votes goes:

*Wednesday 28th Sept*

*Wednesday 5th October*

AT THE BASEMENT (which has been checked by Throbber and found good)

Dunno why i chose Wednesday, just seems like a nice mid-week kinda day. I'm leaving it that late so we've all been paid some dosh (hopefully).

If I'm way outta line just let me know.

 

Wiiiheeeeeee!! We're off!


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2005)

5th would be better for me, as it's after payday & i'll need to come from sunny preston...


----------



## Wookey (Sep 16, 2005)

right, first in best dressed!!

5th also slightly nicer for me, money wise.

gives us some time to root around for some idea books, I only have one idea at the mo, but it's quite a corker.....

Worth noting that if anyone cannot make the first meet, we'll post up any decisions we make here so you won't get left behind.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 16, 2005)

*BOLLOCKS*

just checked the website

they close at 6pm unless there is a meeting on - and if there is a meeting on, we won't be able to disuss books innit - and if we arrange for a meeting, I assume we pay for hire

feel a venue change coming on here

quiet pub ya think?  Wednesday won't be mad busy in town - a pub betwixt the 2 main train stations ya thinks????   Woooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   hellllllllllllllllllllppppppppp


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2005)

the peveril of the peak has a couple of side rooms, and is pretty quiet (near oxford road). plus nice beer...


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 16, 2005)

Where is this place then????


----------



## Wookey (Sep 16, 2005)

Bugger bollox. Well spotted though TA.

Erm, you're right, the Pevril is a lovely pub. Would it be easy for out-of-towners to get to though? Isn't on a main drag really is it?


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2005)

its 5 minutes from oxford road or deansgate stations - plus any 'main drag' pubs are going to be pretty useless any night of the week, i would have thought.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 16, 2005)

5th is better for me - after pay day

peveril is an ace pub, not been there for AGES! it's got a nice atmosphere too, I'll be up for that....


----------



## sorearm (Sep 16, 2005)

so name tags are off then....?


----------



## Wookey (Sep 16, 2005)

> its 5 minutes from oxford road or deansgate stations - plus any 'main drag' pubs are going to be pretty useless any night of the week, i would have thought.



Right! I'm convinced then.



> Peveril of the Peak Peveril of the Peak
> 127 Great Bridgewater Street, Manchester
> Tel: 0161-236 6364.
> The Peveril of the Peak is a famous traditional Manchester pub dating from about 1829 and named after the stagecoach which made the run to London. Distinctive green ceramic tiles adorn its exterior, and as a Grade II Listed Building, it is fortunate to survive the new building taking place around it (the Bridgewater Concert Hall is immediately next door). The interior has 3 rooms around a central bar displaying more ceramic tiles, mahogany and leaded stained glass. It is a friendly pub of some character, and offers lunches between 12noon and 2.30pm, and serves Real Ales, with one or two guest ales. Traditional Irish and Scottish music and dancing every Tuesday night. Games Room, bar football, and darts. Claimed to be haunted by a local ghost. Open 11.00am-3.00pm and 5.00pm-11.00pm Mondays to Saturdays, and 7.00pm-10.30pm on Sundays.




This appears to be a fantastic venue in my addled mind. Very Manc.

So, 5th of October.

If you're up for this, please confirm.


----------



## chio (Sep 16, 2005)

Wednesdays are no good for me whatever happens with uni, cause I'm at work.


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 16, 2005)

did y'all decide on a book?


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 16, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Right! I'm convinced then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good idea but what time? Have to work until 5 and then get train a couple of stations up the line.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 16, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Bugger bollox. Well spotted though TA.
> 
> Erm, you're right, the Pevril is a lovely pub. Would it be easy for out-of-towners to get to though? Isn't on a main drag really is it?


 we can meet 'em at the station innit 

I'M confirmed barring lightning strike!
*
Peveril, 5.10.05*

*T*_hrobbing_ *A*_ngel_
   ___________________________________
_Too much Ha Ha, pretty soon Boo Hoo_


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 16, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Right! I'm convinced then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hilarious - I live around the corner from here, but I'm moving about 9 miles away before the 5th


always the way innit 

@Sorry - we are picking a book at the first meet I believe-bring ideas and change for juke-box


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 16, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> we can meet 'em at the station innit
> 
> I'M confirmed barring lightning strike!
> *
> ...



sounds like a good idea,


----------



## Wookey (Sep 17, 2005)

> Sounds like a good idea but what time?



Let's say 6pm onwards, and the first meeting is to discuss the books, everyone should bring one idea for a book.




> we can meet 'em at the station innit



Yes, lack of knowledge of The Pev is not an excuse, we will come and find you!


----------



## AnMarie (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok Im in


----------



## Wookey (Sep 17, 2005)

Wihoo!

Cool.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm gonna phone the Pevril to check it's quiet enough for us.


----------



## mancboy (Sep 17, 2005)

Just discovered this thread. I'm well in if you'll have me folks. Live right in the City Centre too, which is handy. Have you set a date and venue cos I ain't got time to trawl this thread right now...

If the Pev's too crowded we could take over one of the rooms at the Briton's Protection just down t'road.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 17, 2005)

mancboy said:
			
		

> Just discovered this thread. I'm well in if you'll have me folks. Live right in the City Centre too, which is handy. Have you set a date and venue cos I ain't got time to trawl this thread right now...
> 
> If the Pev's too crowded we could take over one of the rooms at the Briton's Protection just down t'road.


 yeah, was thinking the same, the side rooms away from the bar are real quite some nights - ideal for this

plan B is sorted too now - how organised is that huh?  Book Club roolz


----------



## mancboy (Sep 18, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> yeah, was thinking the same, the side rooms away from the bar are real quite some nights - ideal for this
> 
> plan B is sorted too now - how organised is that huh?  Book Club roolz




What is plan B? I'm not even clear on plan A...

Sorry. Thick.


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I will come along providing I can get away from work on time. 

How will I recognise people, sorry to sound a bit stupid but will they all be carrying books?


----------



## sorearm (Sep 19, 2005)

golden tulip in the lapel?


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 19, 2005)

all carrying a 2 week old copy of the Economist?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 19, 2005)

mancboy said:
			
		

> What is plan B? I'm not even clear on plan A...
> 
> Sorry. Thick.


 Plan A = PEV
Plan B = BRIT if PEV is full


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2005)

right, i'm unlikely to be able to do 6pm, but i'll be there by 7. i don't have the faintest idea what any of you look like though...

so, peveril of the peak or briton's protection - my 2 favourite pubs in manc. all good.


----------



## veracity (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll do my best to be there!


----------



## mancboy (Sep 19, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Plan A = PEV
> Plan B = BRIT if PEV is full



I'm thicker than I realised! Cool. Will be there.


----------



## pushka (Sep 20, 2005)

http://local.google.co.uk/maps?li=d...+127+Great+Bridgewater+St,+Manchester,+M1+5JQ

Please can somebody confirm that the map on this link is showing me to the correct place?

I would be travelling back to Nelson in the evening, and my bus starts from Chorlton Street, so I don't wish to be too far away from there, although any volunteers to walk me back for my bus would be mucho appreciated...

Actually that link doesn't appear the same as it did when I clicked it, but here's another..they all mention Chepstow Road, so I'm assuming that Great Bridgewater Street is just off that? 

http://rp.rac.co.uk/routeplanner;jsessionid=82C86BE9E81B66E7C2A435755CDCE93A

Dammit! forget those links, they're not helping at all...or maybe I'm just up too early...I take it that the directions from Chorlton St. Bus Station are Left onto Portland Street, Straight on? to Chepstow Street and then Bear Right onto Chepstow North, and Great Bridgewater Street crosses it at this point?  Please, am I right?


----------



## AnMarie (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Pushka

Its looks like u need to walk upto Portland St, across Oxford Rd onto Great Bridgewater St. Not far atall.

Erm hope the map helps

AM


----------



## pushka (Sep 20, 2005)

AnMarie...thanks very much for the map...don't know what was happening each time I tried to save the links showing the maps and directions this morning...I'm familiar with the Chorlton St./Oxford Road area, so shouldn't be very difficult for me to attend.

So I'm assuming it's 5th October, and time still to be agreed upon?  Please confirm time as well as date/venue so that thickos like me get it all straight...lol...

Thanks for all your help..


----------



## sorearm (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm up for it, but maybe we'll have to get someone's mobile no. so we can send a text from the bar, something like "where the feck are you? and what do you look like"   

*imagines walking up to some random stranger*

"hello, I'm sorearm, are you here for the bookclub?"

*confused look on punter*

"No I'm bloody well not, now kindly fuck off!"

*edited for crap spelling*


----------



## citydreams (Sep 20, 2005)

Take a book with you.  Then proceed to walk around with it clutched tightly to your chest until you see someone doing similiar.  Well, it worked for me 

We've normally got the book of the month propped up on a pile of booze.


----------



## veracity (Sep 20, 2005)

Is there any criteria for the book suggestions?


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2005)

nope - you just need the best argument for your choice being the correct one...


----------



## sorearm (Sep 21, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Take a book with you.  Then proceed to walk around with it clutched tightly to your chest until you see someone doing similiar.  Well, it worked for me
> 
> We've normally got the book of the month propped up on a pile of booze.



lol that sounds like a good idea, propping up the bar

so if we see a collection of books on the table then that's the one eh!


----------



## pushka (Sep 21, 2005)

Have we any idea how long this first meeting is likely to last...that is, do some people have to leave after an hour or so, and the others will just stay and see how they feel about leaving later?

I'm just wondering because of my need to catch a bus home from Chorlton St.  I will look into the timetables and see what the later buses are like, but might need some friendly person to volunteer to walk me back if it's going dark and I'm not used to the place...would that be likely?


----------



## sorearm (Sep 21, 2005)

Well see how you're bus timetable is pushka, I don't want to stay out for an all-nighter, seeing as its a school night and all lol, a couple of hours should be fine. I don't mind staggering back to the coach station as I live in central manc anyway and can catch a bus back home from piccadilly anyway.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 21, 2005)

> I'm just wondering because of my need to catch a bus home from Chorlton St. I will look into the timetables and see what the later buses are like, but might need some friendly person to volunteer to walk me back if it's going dark and I'm not used to the place...would that be likely?



It's a definite, we'll look after you.



> Is there any criteria for the book suggestions?



Well, we had the idea about local novels of any era; summat with a Manc connection.

But if you can't choose one, as was said, just be prepared to really convince us why we should go for it!!  

As for time, we'll kick off at 6pm, and we'll pencil an end in at 8pm. That's be the introductions, a chat about our new bookclub, book suggestions, laughing at book suggestions, organising the next meet, swapping numbers and stuff.

Anyone staying after that is plainly trying to get pissed, and will earn extra merits for doing so.


----------



## pushka (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks very much for the offers to walk me back to the bus station folks...mucho appreciated!


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> all carrying a 2 week old copy of the Economist?




Don't read that anymore, have moved on to the Spectator.


----------



## mancboy (Sep 25, 2005)

Is a non-fiction recommendation ok? Thoughts?

I got pissed in the Pev last night. I feel like shit. Although that's no reflection on the pub, which is ace.


----------



## jonead (Sep 27, 2005)

oooh v good.  i'm in, even if only to see what manc u75ers look like.


----------



## pushka (Sep 29, 2005)

A few friends of mine, from The Burnley Voice and other forums are going to attend this first meeting with me on Wednesday...hopefully they will be interested in attending others too...

We will have to leave around 6.45pm however, as the meeting clashes with a Meeting in Support of the Gate Gourmet Workers which starts at 7pm...

Anyone wishing to combine the 2 meetings in the way we are doing above, welcome to attend with us!!!

(hope this is all right everybody...promise to stay for the remaining hour on future meet ups!)

Details of the Gate Gourmet Workers meeting...however, I'm not sure that meeting is going ahead now!!! will let you know if it's cancelled, sorry to be so confusing...lol

A Public Meeting will be held by the 
Greater Manchester Trades Council 
Wednesday, 5th, Oct, 2005 

Commencing 7pm, till 9pm, it will be held at the Manchester , Mechanics Institute,Princess St. 

Speakers will be Susan Machin,(Barrister for M/C Electricians.) 
Dave Mcall, Regional Secretary of the T&G Workers Union and two members of the Gate Gourmet Strike Committee.


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 1, 2005)

I still can't think of any books to bring.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 3, 2005)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> I still can't think of any books to bring.



lol, I'm just so goddam nervous at going to my first offline meet that I'm just bringing the current book I'm reading and throwing myself at the book club mercy!


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 3, 2005)

That is a good idea but I have just finished reading my current book so I will have to rethink, I don't think I've met anyone from here before, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 3, 2005)

*ROLL CALL*

who is having this then?


----------



## chio (Oct 4, 2005)

Not me as I currently work Weds nights. If circumstances change, then I probably will.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 4, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> *ROLL CALL*
> 
> who is having this then?



*waves hand*

this wednesday yeah at the peveril from 6 onwards? I'll come straight from work.

... how are we going to know who we all are???

*looks for pile of books*


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2005)

i'm coming, but i can only make it for 7 - is that going to make it pretty pointless as i'll miss most of the discussion?


----------



## veracity (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh bugger not sure I can come this time - have just moved and cannot find anything never mind books! Will do me best though.
Will you be posting up the 1st book choice so if I don't come I can read up for next time?


----------



## mancboy (Oct 4, 2005)

Yup. I'm there.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 4, 2005)

Yup, I'm coming.

And I have a book in mind.

I also have an apology from someone who has to see their mother, who will read whatever we choose and come next time.

Don't worry about not recognising each other, if it's like any other Urbanite meet I've been to we tend to know each other instinctively.  

Even if only two people show up, a book will be chosen. And even if you only turn up for the first meeting, it is still all cool to meet other Urbanites, so no matter.

So we're saying 6 onwards at the Pevril, with some other place as bounce joint if it's too noisy - whoever had that idea better turn up!

*dons reading glasses*


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep I'll be there


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 4, 2005)

I work just outside Manchester but am on the train line to Deansgate so provided I can escape from work I will come along with a (last minute) chosen book. I will be wearing a suit and probably carrying a plastic bag full of stuff.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 5, 2005)

god will we have to recognise each other by clothes descriptions? 

OK I'll be wearing grey/black north face fleece top, blue jeans, black shoes and whatever T-shirt takes me fancy in the morn!

.... or maybe I should come au natural .... http://performit.co.uk/paul/images/Rab_and_Elephant.jpg


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice!  


ok really am kinda short n blonde, prolly be in black, carrying the Da Vinci code lol


----------



## chio (Oct 5, 2005)

Will someone post up the book that gets chosen, so I can read it anyway? I'm in need of a suggestion!


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

Will do Chio!


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll probably be coming. I'm on the ugly mug thread if you want to know who to look for.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2005)

just realised i've double booked - i'm actually going to see the fall tonight... i'll come next month though. 

sorry...


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

Three double bookings so far!!

You people need DIARIES!!!!


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2005)

to be honest, it was a triple booking - i was supposed to be doing a radio show tonight too...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 5, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Three double bookings so far!!
> 
> You people need DIARIES!!!!


 I know I know

I canna make it either due to train station duty

ffs


----------



## pushka (Oct 5, 2005)

Big apologies from me and me mates from Burnley and Pendle who were gonna come with me.

Our driver has developed a big abscess on her tooth..and feels like poo!

I've been burning the candle at both ends, celebrating me birthday and am just totally shattered now...falling asleep everywhere I go.

Please post the choice of book, and I will get it and read it...and comment back...and will hopefully be up for the next one!!

Hope you enjoy yerselves!


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

OOOOOO!

*puts hands on hips and shakes finger both at same time*

OK, OK, you'll all get a chance to catch up.

But you'll never be able to call yourself a founder member, like what we will.


----------



## veracity (Oct 5, 2005)

Is it a bit cheeky to suggest a book when I can't make it tonight? My mum's just recommended this book to me
Taken for a Ride by Neil Roland - it sounds pretty good and has a Manchester theme.


----------



## veracity (Oct 5, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> I know I know
> 
> I canna make it either due to train station duty
> 
> ffs


Train station duty? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

> Is it a bit cheeky to suggest a book when I can't make it tonight? My mum's just recommended this book to me
> Taken for a Ride by Neil Roland - it sounds pretty good and has a Manchester theme.



I'll make your representations Snuff.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

> Train station duty? I'm intrigued!



You know that man in the blue peak-cap who blows and whistle and waves the trains off? That's him that is....


----------



## sorearm (Oct 5, 2005)

sounds like a good book, i always liked Vurt and stuff by jeff noon....


----------



## veracity (Oct 5, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> sounds like a good book, i always liked Vurt and stuff by jeff noon....


Yeah I really like Jeff Noon as well, shame he decided to leave Manchester really (think he lives in Brighton now) - thought his stuff was quite different from others writing in the sci fi genre.


----------



## veracity (Oct 5, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I'll make your representations Snuff.


Thank you Wookey that's v. kind considering I am a no good no shower


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

Who's the guy who wrote a book about a new kind of music, set in Manchester - a bit sci-fi. I wanted to suggest that but I can't find the bloody thing on the net, and I only recall scant details....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 5, 2005)

never heard of it
I think you are making it up

any more from you and I'll blow my whistle!


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

Quick, you'll be late for the 4.14 from Crewe....


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

Right, leaving-the-office-agram, going-to-the-Pev-agram.


See whoever turns up soon-agram.


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 5, 2005)

I turned up and there was no one there. I asked a random guy and he seemed a little surprised. I'm gonna go back and look again but was there at 6 and couldn't see anyone who may be involved in this. 

I am perhaps a bit stupid for not asking everyone there but no direspect organisation is not good, although I may now arrive late and be proved wrong for which I apologise in advance. 

Was wearing a suit, holding a book and look quite young.

Edited: 

(in a small voice) sorry, should have asked around, thankfully I met everyone in the end, organisation was good.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 6, 2005)

Good job you apologised in advance you cheeky suit wearing youngster!

It was cool to see you anyway, when you eventually arrived. If you want organisation go to Scouts.  

Well done all others who came. I'm currently far too fooked to remember your names, I've had two jionts, and on top of the drink it's gone to me head.

Let me search me paper out, I've gotit all writtendown.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2005)

good time was it?
many turn up?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 6, 2005)

*rubs head*

my fookin head is shocking!

It was a great night - we carried it on to the temple of convenience (not that I saw much, standing in a bleeding cash point queue!), THEN on to night n day cafe, wicked!

poor fledgling is currently crashed on my couch, poor soul, he's lucid but confused   

I'm going back to bed for a wee while

Nice to meet you all, I'm no longer an offline virgin!

*necks paracetemol*


----------



## veracity (Oct 6, 2005)

Sounds like a good time was had by all!

What was the book choice then?


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Who's the guy who wrote a book about a new kind of music, set in Manchester - a bit sci-fi. I wanted to suggest that but I can't find the bloody thing on the net, and I only recall scant details....


sounds like something by jeff noon, i'd say...

what's the book then?


----------



## Wookey (Oct 6, 2005)

This is the first book, for those who fancy catching up. Author website here..

The second book is this: 






...a non-fiction book about Rwanda. Website here. 

We had 6 Urbanites turn up, with apologies from a further three. I'm hoping they will catch up and come to the next meet.

Attendees were:

AnnoNemus
Wookey
sorearm (did you have a fag??)
Fledgling, when he eventually found us
mancboy?
AnMarie


It was an excellent meet, very cool people, and we chose books no problems. The best bit for me was hearing everyone's choices, I could do that all day and not bother reading owt....


----------



## Wookey (Oct 6, 2005)

> sounds like something by jeff noon, i'd say...



If I remember through the boozy fog, that was the conclusion we came to last night.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 6, 2005)

Maybe I should change my username to sorehead?  Ouch!  That was a bit of a session.  

Great to meet you all, looking forward to discussing the books.

P.S. Wookey, any chance of your putting up the details of all the other books?  There were some I really liked the sound of that I'd like to read at some point, even though they didn't get picked this time round.  Cheers.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2005)

sounds like you had fun
soooo jealous I couldn't make it

the first book looks good!


----------



## mancboy (Oct 6, 2005)

Ironic, really that by the time it was all over, none of us could have read a fucking bus timetable. Apart from AnMarie, who had the foresight to drive.

But a great idea, well executed.

I'm off to CloneZone to buy this month's choice.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah that was another thing, i would have had to drive and miss the fun [some of the fun]

*sigh*


----------



## Wookey (Oct 6, 2005)

> I'm off to CloneZone to buy this month's choice.



I'm off to Waterstones, I can't go in Clone Zone without spending hundreds of pounds on Triga films.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 6, 2005)

ALERT!!

The Hollinghurst book is on the 3 for 2 shelves at Waterstones - I have mine and Olivia's, but if two others teamed up you could get it for half-price plus a free book (I got the Life of Pi, just for the giggle like).


----------



## pushka (Oct 6, 2005)

Great to hear you all had such a good nite!!!  A friend of mine went to see a Punk band in Manchester on Tuesday, at Satan's Hollow...and visited a few of the bars around Canal St. said it was a great atmosphere in that part of Manc.

Well, the first book choice does appeal to me more than the 2nd, are we supposed to just choose 1 out of the 2 to read? or attempt both?  and are we still gonna do an online part by part review, or just read as much as we can until we meet up again?

Any date planned for meeting no.2?

Well done for pulling this off btw!


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 6, 2005)

oooooooowwwwwwww

I woke up on sorearm's couch this morning and realised that weeknight drinking has a cost. It all started off so well and then everything went to my head, I will always be grateful to sorearm, quite strange waking up and eating muffins with someone I've only just met, but fun. 

But it was nice to meet people and discuss the books and put faces to posters as such. Definitely liked the choice of books too as there's some really diverse material there. I have now bought Hollinghurst and will start to read but tbh  all the books sounded interesting and I look forward to the next discussion. 

I still feel rough but had a good time. 

Great idea wookie and I'm glad I eventually found the place.


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh dear sore heads all round 

Really enjoyed the evening, thanks everyone. Soz if I was a lil quiet but Im pretty shy when I first meet people 

Anyway Ive bought the book and have read a whole chapter-woohoo! 



Heres her lil penguin pressy for Woooki....



> *They're in love. They're gay. They're penguins... And they're not alone. *
> 
> Wendell and Cass, two penguins at the New York Aquarium in Coney Island, Brooklyn, live in a soap opera world of seduction and intrigue. Among the 22 male and 10 female African black-footed penguins in the aquarium's exhibit, tales of love, lust and betrayal are the norm. These birds mate for life. But given the disproportionate male-female ratio at the aquarium, some of the females flirt profusely and dump their partners for single males with better nests.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wookey (Oct 6, 2005)

> Woooki....





> wookie



Are people taking the piss here?  

Love the penguins!








Even the lions are at it.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 6, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> sorearm (did you have a fag??)



NO! I was very very very good - last fag was on friday morning and I knew the real test would be in a pub.... hence the chucking pints down my neck like they were going out of fashion!

It was desperation at one point, I was actually sniffing your empty fag packet    

And I'm glad I turned down the offer of a nicotine gum from that lass who crashed a couple of rollies off mancboy too!

... mind you, when I heard that Hazel Blears (*spit spit*) was in the house, I would have loved to have had a fag just so I could stub it out in her friggin' smug face!


----------



## Wookey (Oct 6, 2005)

Hazel fucking Blears! I completely forgot!!!


----------



## sorearm (Oct 6, 2005)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> oooooooowwwwwwww
> 
> I woke up on sorearm's couch this morning and realised that weeknight drinking has a cost. It all started off so well and then everything went to my head, I will always be grateful to sorearm, quite strange waking up and eating muffins with someone I've only just met, but fun.
> 
> ...



he he, tell me about it - may have to change my name to 'sorehead'    

glad to be of assistance matey, glad you got back OK.

... btw where the bloody hell did a bottle of red wine (a cheeky little 2001 merlot) appear from? I have NO recollection of this at all - was it a present from mancboy or AnnO'Neemus?

... just looking at the bottle makes me gag


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 6, 2005)

Hazel Blears!   

Good job I left early!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 6, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Hazel fucking Blears! I completely forgot!!!


OMG, so had I.    

*has flashback of haranguing the woman about how cr@p government policy is*


----------



## mancboy (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorearm - I don't know where the wine came from. In Night and Day, wine appears. It's one of those immutable laws, like.

I have the book sitting in front of me now. It's a big 'un and no mistake. Can't wait to get my teeth into it.

Anyway. Enough of the double entendres. Off to celebrate twenty years of the Cornerhouse by getting so fucked I can't remember my own name.


----------



## mancboy (Oct 6, 2005)

pushka said:
			
		

> Well, the first book choice does appeal to me more than the 2nd, are we supposed to just choose 1 out of the 2 to read? or attempt both?  and are we still gonna do an online part by part review, or just read as much as we can until we meet up again?
> 
> Any date planned for meeting no.2?
> 
> Well done for pulling this off btw!



First book for the next meet (no date yet)

Second for the one after.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 7, 2005)

It's gonna be Wednesday, November 9th for the next meet. It's a Wednesday, like the last one, but the 2nd is too close to get the book done IMO. Anyone?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah 2nd prob a bit too close - and I'll have to make sure the alcohol intake is less than the last meet, especially on a skool night!!!

...I've got the lurgy terrible, friggin' freshers and their bugs

Can I have some TLC everyone please?????


----------



## Wookey (Oct 7, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> Yeah 2nd prob a bit too close - and I'll have to make sure the alcohol intake is less than the last meet, especially on a skool night!!!
> 
> ...I've got the lurgy terrible, friggin' freshers and their bugs
> 
> Can I have some TLC everyone please?????










Erhuck, erhuck...


----------



## mancboy (Oct 7, 2005)

I could give you a bit of Cleopatra, sorearm. They're more local.

Weds 9 sounds good for me.

Seriously, get well soon mate.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 7, 2005)

(((sorearm)))

No hobnobs for you.

*passes lemsip, lucozade and grapes*


----------



## Wookey (Oct 7, 2005)

I loved Cleopatra, where did THEY go??


----------



## sorearm (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks guys n gals, I feel a a bit spaced out at the moment, just felt seriously wiped out all day with a racking cough... not good.

Think I'll just get meself off to bed now and hibernate....

hopefully I'll be OK to pop into the horror that is town tomorrow and peruse Waterstones

laters


----------



## Wookey (Oct 7, 2005)

Aw, mate, you're really not well?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 7, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Aw, mate, you're really not well?



 

but my waster "it's friday" head must be on cos I'm eyeing the bottle of red that appeared as if by magic on wed night and it's looking very tempting....

well bugs are supposed to be killed by alcohol yeah?

*glug glug*


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 7, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> but my waster "it's friday" head must be on cos I'm eyeing the bottle of red that appeared as if by magic on wed night and it's looking very tempting....
> 
> *




Well I can vouch that I didn't bring it along although you also had an open can of *cider*  on the table which was NOT a nice sight to wake up to. 

I didn't realise about Hazel Blears until too late but by then I'd probably started to talk all sorts of rubbish, cannot remember the last 1/2 hour of the Peveril at all. Anyhow I shall now read, looks really interesting.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 7, 2005)

> an open can of scrumpy



Looks like we got ourselves a live one here....


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't follow


----------



## sorearm (Oct 7, 2005)

Did I not mention that I necked a can of scrumpy before leaving for the meet....

*hency my inane ramblings*


----------



## pushka (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the updates everybody...sorry to hear some of you were so hungover...LOL!!!    

Looking forward to meeting you all on the 9th then...


----------



## Wookey (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool! Get reading!


----------



## sorearm (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I just about survived the horror of manc city centre, I forgot the England match was on at old trafford, it pissed it down constantly, the crowds were out getting in the friggin' way gggggrrrrr  

noticed some poor soul had been knocked over by a tram just outside of debenhams   

anyway, after being served by one of the most surly bastard of a staff at Waterstone's    I also picked up on the 3 for 2:
We need to talk about kevin (Lionel Shriver)
The five people you meet in heaven (Mitch Albom)


----------



## chio (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't been near a bookshop since Wednesday! Going to see if Webberley's have it tomorrow (and there'll be hell to pay if they don't )


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 9, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> I haven't been near a bookshop since Wednesday! Going to see if Webberley's have it tomorrow (and there'll be hell to pay if they don't )



So will we be meeting you next time for discussing the book?


----------



## chio (Oct 9, 2005)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> So will we be meeting you next time for discussing the book?



Probably not, unless I can get my work to change things around. I'd just like to read it anyway


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 9, 2005)

> anyway, after being served by one of the most surly bastard of a staff at Waterstone's



wasn't her on the ground floor with glasses and prematurly greying hair was it?

FFS - some people should just get a job they like


----------



## sorearm (Oct 10, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> wasn't her on the ground floor with glasses and prematurly greying hair was it?
> 
> FFS - some people should just get a job they like



No it was a youngish lass, longish black hair tied back, black clothes, slightly podgy, she was a miserable fucker, hope she gets the sack


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 10, 2005)

'kinnell, calm down - it's only a book club!


----------



## sorearm (Oct 10, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> 'kinnell, calm down - it's only a book club!


----------



## Wookey (Oct 10, 2005)

:d 

Only??


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm just jealous


----------



## mancboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Not strictly book related but if any of you clubbers want to go to a gig, my band's playing Matt and Phred's next Monday.

Don't worry. We're not jazz.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 14, 2005)

Getting into the book properly now. I say, he's not a bad little writer, is he??!!

  

Also, I had the idea that maybe we could each bring our favourite sentence from the book to the next book club? The most striking paragraph or phrase, one that really stands out

I for one would be dead interested to see which specific parts really struck you as "Wow" - from a stylistic viewpoint, or a construction viewpoint, linguistic, fictional, whatever...


----------



## Wookey (Oct 14, 2005)

Matt and Phred's? Where's it?

And what kind of band are you then?


----------



## mancboy (Oct 14, 2005)

Tib Street, near Centro.

alt-country/folk sort of stuff. All chiming guitars and songs about booze and heartbreak.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 14, 2005)

http://www.mattandphreds.com/home

Lovely website they have.

Whassit called your band then, and what time are you on and is there a cover fee?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 16, 2005)

mancboy said:
			
		

> Tib Street, near Centro.
> 
> alt-country/folk sort of stuff. All chiming guitars and songs about booze and heartbreak.



Sent you a PM mancboy, what time are you guys on and how much is entry?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 16, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I loved Cleopatra, where did THEY go??


 


comin'atchya!


----------



## sorearm (Oct 16, 2005)

mancboy is last on, but aiming to get to matt n phreds for 9-9.30

see you guys in there (although I only recognise a few of you from the book club lol!)


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2005)

Which book are you reading again. Dunno if I'll be able to make Manc but there's no reason why I can't read the book in question?


----------



## Wookey (Oct 17, 2005)

The Line ofg Beauty, by Alan Hollinghurst. Well worth trying.


----------



## Chorlton (Oct 18, 2005)

mancboy said:
			
		

> Not strictly book related but if any of you clubbers want to go to a gig, my band's playing Matt and Phred's next Monday.
> 
> Don't worry. We're not jazz.




i refuse to go to see them as they refused my flyer design.... that goth market won't exploit itself.... oh wait....


----------



## mancboy (Oct 19, 2005)

I loved that suit as well. Ah.

BTW Neemo has two 'e's in it'

I'd deffo have used that flyer if I'd seen it!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 19, 2005)

P.S. You were rather brilliant mancboy! 

Wookey, what happened?  You asked where M&P's was, which kind of indicated you might amble along.  You missed a good night.


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 19, 2005)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> P.S. You were rather brilliant mancboy!



*nods*
loved the gig mancboy


----------



## sorearm (Oct 19, 2005)

*big round of applause*

fantastic gig mate, you guys were the best by miles!


----------



## mancboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Well pleased you lot turned up!

You've just made me blush in company. you heathens...

But ta.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 20, 2005)

> Wookey, what happened? You asked where M&P's was, which kind of indicated you might amble along. You missed a good night.



To be honest?


I HAD A FUCKING BIG BOOK TO READ!!!


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 23, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> To be honest?
> 
> 
> I HAD A FUCKING BIG BOOK TO READ!!!



I've only read 50 pages! 

Better get skates on.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 25, 2005)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> I've only read 50 pages!
> 
> Better get skates on.



*guiltily shuffles shoes*


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 25, 2005)

Err, 

When are we meeting again? 

(I've now read 150 pages!!)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd be up for a book club thingy - when is the next one due then?  Any homework for me to do beforehand?

I don't tend to read fiction books as a rule - prefer fact-based stuff.  But don't suppose there would be many takers for books on evolutionary theory or plate tectonics


----------



## Wookey (Oct 26, 2005)

Farmer! Welcome back mate! We've all missed you lots!

Next book club is 6pm, on wednesday the 9th.



2005


Get the book and come!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Get the book and come!



What book is that then? 

I can pop to waterstones at dinnertime and pick up a copy


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 27, 2005)

The Line of Beauty -Alan Hollinghurst


----------



## Wookey (Nov 4, 2005)

REMINDER - 9th of November, usual place, for the next meeting...

*almost finished book*


----------



## mancboy (Nov 4, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> *almost finished book*




Stop showing off or I'll come round and brick your office windows.

It is rather good though, isn't it?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 4, 2005)

> It is rather good though, isn't it?



It's _splendid_, darling!


----------



## Wookey (Nov 8, 2005)

REMINDER: Meeting on the 9th (tomorrow) at 6pm Pevril. Are you all organised enough to have remembered this I wonder?


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 8, 2005)

(sorearm posting under AnMarie's login)

Happy 5000th post wookey! 

  

Won't be able to get there until about 7ish at the earliest

*rubs head remembering last piss up , *cough cough* serious intellectual debate*


----------



## Wookey (Nov 8, 2005)

Wahahaye!

I didn't even notice! And on such a cool thread too! And now I've ruined it by posting again!

That's cool, get there as fast as you can. Run, if necessary, because given half a chance the assembled will face down under the optics by 9 o clock.

Actually, I'm on halfs this month, I've got work the next day so up at 6am.Bolox.

Still, the book, the boook! Hahah. Wonder what people made of it....


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 9, 2005)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> (sorearm posting under AnMarie's login)
> 
> Happy 5000th post wookey!
> 
> ...



it will be serious and intellectual, I'll be there


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry everyone - won't be able to come to this one.  Not feeling too well after my flu jab and recovering from my injuries sustained last weekend 

I'll come to the next one though - post what the chosen book is and I'll sort myself out


----------



## Wookey (Nov 10, 2005)

Well done everyone, fascinating chat. Fucking fascinating.

Let's all meet up again on the 14th of December at the Pev, with a view to drinks at Mancboy's if the crowds clamber too closely.

*hic*


----------



## mancboy (Nov 10, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Well done everyone, fascinating chat. Fucking fascinating.
> 
> Let's all meet up again on the 14th of December at the Pev, with a view to drinks at Mancboy's if the crowds clamber too closely.
> 
> *hic*



I've already started wiping the chairs down.

Great start, everyone. See y'all soon. (And maybe a few more of you too)


----------



## sorearm (Nov 10, 2005)

Can mancboy or wookey post up the book again to remind us ...

*promises to finish the book this time*


----------



## mancboy (Nov 10, 2005)

'Shake Hands with the Devil'

General Romeo Dallaire

in t'History room at Waterstones, loads of copies, confusingly filed under 'Zimbabwe' on the shelves.
meh.

x


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey cheers mate!


----------



## pushka (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't get there again this Wednesday, but will definitely try for the December meet up...was invited on a last minute holiday and a well earned rest for me left shoulder that's been giving me jip for a few weeks...

Fraid I haven't managed to get thru much of the book either, altho I've really enjoyed what I've read up to now...

Are we gonna wait till everyone has finished this first book before discussing it online? so's not to give the plot away?

Would love to discuss it at some time on here, since I missed the meeting...Will let you know when I've finished it, and hopefully started on the next one...sounds very interesting..

Bye all


----------



## sorearm (Nov 11, 2005)

mancboy said:
			
		

> 'Shake Hands with the Devil'
> 
> General Romeo Dallaire
> 
> ...



Ordered it from play.com - £6.99 inc delivery

Noticed it was another biggie


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 11, 2005)

mancboy said:
			
		

> 'Shake Hands with the Devil'
> 
> General Romeo Dallaire



oh god this one sounds extremely depressing.  Just looking at the reviews on the Waterstones website makes me wonder whether it is something I could bring myself to read - too much information about the horrors of the world perhaps.  

I know someone who has been to Rwanda and the stories she told were bad enough - I don't know whether I want to read about them as well.

I'll think about this one and decide in a couple of weeks whether I'll read it or not.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 11, 2005)

> Would love to discuss it at some time on here, since I missed the meeting...Will let you know when I've finished it, and hopefully started on the next one...sounds very interesting..



Well, although a couple of peeps at the BC hadn't finished it, we went ahead and discussed it anyway. Everyone marked it highly, and a couple agreed it had 'started off a seven, turned slowly into an eight, and then finished as a nine'.

Which does describe the arc of the book somewhat perfectly....


----------



## mancboy (Nov 12, 2005)

*gig*

Just to post up details of the rampant lion gig as promised (sorry it's a bit ahead but I'm working away next week or so and might not be near a computer...

Gig at Rampant Lion, Upper Lloyd St

Thurs 24/11

Doors 8pm and I think we're on fairly soon after that.

Also www.myspace.com/littleneemo for some downloads if you want a listen


fledgling - good to randomly bump into you last night.

See y'all soon


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 12, 2005)

mancboy said:
			
		

> Just to post up details of the rampant lion gig as promised (sorry it's a bit ahead but I'm working away next week or so and might not be near a computer...
> 
> Gig at Rampant Lion, Upper Lloyd St
> 
> ...



and good to bump into you too! Hopefully I'll be able to make this. 

It was interesting to listen to people's opinions on the book and about the fear over AIDS in the 80s, will buy the next book soon; we seem to be choosing some powerful but all the same depressing reading. I think I'll try and look into the background to Rwanda a little too, and watch Hotel Rwanda.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2005)

Well I've had a think about this over the weekend and decided I won't read this book, but I'll happily pop along to the meeting in December to say hello to everyone.

The reason I won't read this book is that I have never been one to read books about killing of any kind, be it serial killers or genocide.  Simply not my thing, and something I've always found quite disturbing.  I know that these things happen, through reading the gist of them in the news and so on, but I just don't want to read about it in detail.  Too unpleasant by far for my liking.

How about something nice and light for the next one - The Magic Faraway Tree?    I like that book - it makes me happy


----------



## Wookey (Nov 14, 2005)

> How about something nice and light for the next one - The Magic Faraway Tree?  I like that book - it makes me happy



The next book will be like you, Farmer, short and sweet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 14, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> The next book will be like you, Farmer, short and sweet.



Bless you 

at least you didn't say it will be thick tome as well


----------



## pushka (Nov 16, 2005)

I loved The Magic Faraway Tree when I was a kiddie...was told off at infant school for reading the Brer Rabbit stories...anyone interested in those?


----------



## veracity (Nov 16, 2005)

pushka said:
			
		

> I loved The Magic Faraway Tree when I was a kiddie...was told off at infant school for reading the Brer Rabbit stories...anyone interested in those?


YES! My dad read me the Brer Rabbit stories when I was a nipper - doing all the different voices etc, they were great. Not sure how they are viewed in these days of PC though.

Apologies to the book club generally, I ordered the Alan Hollinghurst book via the library and it arrived far too late to get any read in time for the meeting and the next book... well I feel the same as farmerbarleymow, don't really want to read this one TBH. So what's the one after then?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 16, 2005)

Shit, that's a good question - we were sposed to choose the next one at book club and we all forgot (hic*)....we'll have to choose one at December's meet.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 16, 2005)

can we have a thinner book this time please!!!!!!


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 16, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> can we have a thinner book this time please!!!!!!



just cos you were a lazy sod!   

(smug mode) Some of us managed the 500pgs,


----------



## sorearm (Nov 17, 2005)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> just cos you were a lazy sod!
> 
> (smug mode) Some of us managed the 500pgs,



*shakes fist*


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 17, 2005)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> Well I've had a think about this over the weekend and decided I won't read this book, but I'll happily pop along to the meeting in December to say hello to everyone.
> 
> The reason I won't read this book is that I have never been one to read books about killing of any kind, be it serial killers or genocide.  Simply not my thing, and something I've always found quite disturbing.  I know that these things happen, through reading the gist of them in the news and so on, but I just don't want to read about it in detail.  Too unpleasant by far for my liking.


I'm not going to try to persuade you to read it, because you've already decided it's going to be quite disturbing and that won't be your cup of tea.  And tbh, it probably will be disturbing, and depressing, it's not going to be light-hearted, but what I did want to say, is that I don't think it will be unnecessarily gratuitous either.  You commented about not reading any writing about serial killers or genocide.  I'd normally steer clear, too.  

[BTW, who _are_ those people who buy the kind of thing that's advertised as:  "Now in 52 weekly parts, the A-Z of serial killers, featuring a new serial killer each week, from the Yorkshire Ripper to the chap who killed people at Rillington Place to Rosemary and Fred West to Harold Shipman.  All for £4.99 each week, a free binder with issue 1!"  Who on earth buys those things?  Scary people!!!  ]

Anyway, I don't think the book is written in that kind of vein, (I certainly hope not). I think Chris suggested the book, but I also voted for it, because coincidentally, a couple of weeks previously, I'd happened to catch a documentary on telly about Romeo Dallaire, a really extraordinary character who was profoundly, irreversibly, and adversely affected by his experiences, it was actually quite moving to see the lasting impact it had all had on him, how his hands had been tied by red tape, how he'd felt helpless to intervene as predictable and stoppable events unravelled before him and his staff.  The documentary I saw was extremely powerful, and in a kind of perverse way, it was somewhat heart-warming and uplifting, to know that there are decent people out there in the world who try to do the right thing against all the odds... 

So when Chris suggested the book, well, I was intrigued to read the writings of such an incredibly noble and valiant individual.  I just wanted to explain why I, for one, voted to read what might seem like a curiously depressing book about a deeply unpleasant subject matter.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2005)

nice post Ann


----------



## Wookey (Nov 17, 2005)

Yup, that's what I thought. It's not salacious, and sometimes you should show yourself the dark side of life in order to be able to appreciate the light.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone started the Devil book yet??


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 24, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Anyone started the Devil book yet??



Yep Wookles I have


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 24, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Anyone started the Devil book yet??



yeah man (sorearm posting btw), fucking tough reading, but interesting....


----------



## Wookey (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done lad, you might finish this one! (He said, not having started himself)

Anyone else?


----------



## pushka (Nov 24, 2005)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> [BTW, who _are_ those people who buy the kind of thing that's advertised as:  "Now in 52 weekly parts, the A-Z of serial killers, featuring a new serial killer each week, from the Yorkshire Ripper to the chap who killed people at Rillington Place to Rosemary and Fred West to Harold Shipman.  All for £4.99 each week, a free binder with issue 1!"  Who on earth buys those things?  Scary people!!!  ]



Hmmm...'fraid you can count me in as one of those scary people who like to collect grisly, gory books/true accounts of serial killings etc.  I haven't managed to purchase any part works yet, although I envied a bloke at my criminology class, who's older than me, by about 20+ years, and who claimed to have a massive collection of those sorts of materials about criminal behaviour.

I must admit to having quite an appetite for gore, but I certainly don't read these true accounts to 'get off on em', I'm more interested in the psychology behind the crimes, what makes the criminals tick.


----------



## mancboy (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey

Back from the Dam, hard worked and definitely the worse for wear. As sorearm/anmarie will confirm having seen the state I was in last night.

I'm rereading the book - and while that means I'm getting through it faster, it's no less of a tough read than the first time.

God it's fucking freezing. may have to spend the rest of the day in the pub.


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey another cool gig last night! Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 25, 2005)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Hey another cool gig last night! Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn, missed this, had to work late. 

Think I'd better buy the book soon and get reading. I don't think this is something I'd normally read but I'm going to read it as this is a subject we need to learn about.


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 27, 2005)

Shame u missed the gig J 



Im well on my way with the book...up to Chapter 10 so far.

I was interested in finding so archive footage of Dallaire and came across an number of clips here.


----------



## misskitten (Nov 29, 2005)

This sounds like a great idea - sorry ive been missing it! But I cant bear 10 pages of planning so can someone fill me in with a quick summary!? Whens the next event and whats the book!? 
Im in Salford so not too far away


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 29, 2005)

misskitten said:
			
		

> This sounds like a great idea - sorry ive been missing it! But I cant bear 10 pages of planning so can someone fill me in with a quick summary!? Whens the next event and whats the book!?
> Im in Salford so not too far away



Be glad to............


.......late one evening a group of urbanites convened at the first Urban75 Manchester book club meet and after initial confusion and late arrivals (me n sorearm) and quickly amended rude posts about organisation sat down to discuss the books they had brought to put forward. After discussions, beer and Hazel Blears we decided on *The Line of Beauty by Alan Hollinghurst * set in 1980s London. Won Booker prize 2004. Other books suggested included Shakes Hands with the Devil, The Fall, and something called the Da Vinci Password or something  (apparently this is popular). After beer and further conversation we headed to the depths of the Temple and some of us continued to talk books and lots of other topics before contributing heavily to the private economy of our great and prosperous brewing industry before putting arms in our coats and setting off with a smile wherever good fortune would take us joyful revellers (i.e. drunk to much and wandered off before passing out).  

*2nd meet* dicussed Hollinghurst and found out that: The book improves towards the end, the style was excellent and that some people didn't read the book. They were sent home in disgrace. Then decided to read *Shake Hands with the Devil * which concerns Rwanda and did not drink as much so went to work the next day.


----------



## sorearm (Nov 29, 2005)

excellent summmary my dear fledgling, especially the brewery bit - *rubs head*

This book is a bit of a toughy and that's for sure, I've got the film Hotel Rwanda and debating whether to watch it or not.....


----------



## misskitten (Nov 29, 2005)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Be glad to............
> 
> 
> .......late one evening a group of urbanites convened at the first Urban75 Manchester book club meet and after initial confusion and late arrivals (me n sorearm) and quickly amended rude posts about organisation sat down to discuss the books they had brought to put forward. After discussions, beer and Hazel Blears we decided on *The Line of Beauty by Alan Hollinghurst * set in 1980s London. Won Booker prize 2004. Other books suggested included Shakes Hands with the Devil, The Fall, and something called the Da Vinci Password or something  (apparently this is popular). After beer and further conversation we headed to the depths of the Temple and some of us continued to talk books and lots of other topics before contributing heavily to the private economy of our great and prosperous brewing industry before putting arms in our coats and setting off with a smile wherever good fortune would take us joyful revellers (i.e. drunk to much and wandered off before passing out).
> ...



Thank you, most concise and illuminating!

I would love to come to a future meeting, probably with some housemates too (although im a little embarrassed as i say a lot on here under the guise of anonymity!) - im not sure whether i'd be able to handle the book this week but will see how i go... i have loads of suggestions too


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2005)

*Reminder*

Tomorrow, 6pm, Pevril on the Peak!

Please bring next book sugegstions, so we can chat about them and choose a (smaller?) book....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2005)

Shit - can't make tomorrow night - working late this week.  Sorry...


----------



## sorearm (Dec 13, 2005)

Won't be able to make it until 7 at the earliest..... sheesh, what a depressing book (but a thought provoking and maddening one too)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 13, 2005)

Have fun boys & girls

I shall mainly be writing an essay about [tooboringtogointo]


----------



## Wookey (Dec 14, 2005)

> Shit - can't make tomorrow night - working late this week. Sorry...



Well, you didn't want to read the book, so not wanting to make the meeting is entirely in keeping with your current approach to this book club.


----------



## sorearm (Dec 14, 2005)

WOOKS!

clear your PM inbox a bit !!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 14, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Well, you didn't want to read the book, so not wanting to make the meeting is entirely in keeping with your current approach to this book club.



Oh well, can't be helped.  Can you let me know what book is chosen for next time?

Ta muchly


----------



## Wookey (Dec 15, 2005)

Ouch. That's all I'm saying.....   

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu...17834-4132049?_encoding=UTF8&n=283155&s=books

The book!!!

I, Lucifer by Glen Duncan

A comedy, for Farmer.....


----------



## sorearm (Dec 15, 2005)

How's everyone's heads this morning?

*hic*

*passes paracetemol all round*


----------



## Wookey (Dec 15, 2005)

Just had two paras, and two spliffs. Feeling ready for bed now. Can't work out whether to wash last night out of my hair now or later. Very good night, cheers everyone for just there and being you.


----------



## sorearm (Dec 15, 2005)

aye top night, the pinacle will be the sight of Fledgling's opening line to 2 tranny's in our search for alcohol post 1am with "S'cuse me ladies" .... priceless!


----------



## Wookey (Dec 15, 2005)

> S'cuse me ladies



Bless him!!


----------



## mancboy (Dec 15, 2005)

Great night. As usual our high minded ideas drowned in a sea of booze.

But thanks for balling up my socks, Wookey.

See those of you who might be passing at the Green Room on Sat.


----------



## misskitten (Dec 15, 2005)

oops, missed it again... are strange strangers really invited??  cos despite much piss taking from all my friends i really love the sound of a book club!


----------



## mancboy (Dec 15, 2005)

misskitten said:
			
		

> oops, missed it again... are strange strangers really invited??  cos despite much piss taking from all my friends i really love the sound of a book club!




That's kind of the point! None of us knew each other before the book club.

Go on. You know ya want to...


----------



## Wookey (Dec 15, 2005)

> But thanks for balling up my socks, Wookey.



Anytime sweetheart!!

*Domestic Goddess*


----------



## Fledgling (Dec 16, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> aye top night, the pinacle will be the sight of Fledgling's opening line to 2 tranny's in our search for alcohol post 1am with "S'cuse me ladies" .... priceless!



! I'm ont sure if they took that as a compliment, really didn't know how to address them so tried to be polite, must have sounded like I was taking the piss. 

Good night, thought we did have a good discussion but so much for the new 24 drinking laws, how long did we walk round for?


----------



## Wookey (Dec 17, 2005)

> so much for the new 24 drinking laws, how long did we walk round for?



You ended up in bed with a wookey. How drunk did you want to get???


----------



## AnMarie (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^^^

ahahahahahahahahahahah!!!

*clutches head*


----------



## Fledgling (Dec 18, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> You ended up in bed with a wookey. How drunk did you want to get???



hehe, you were very good to share with really, didn't move about at all, bet everyone's heads hurt a little, turned up to work v. late but fortunately the bus broke down en route so didn't actually lie about arriving at 1115 instead of 830, just embellished a little.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 18, 2005)

> you were very good to share with really, didn't move about at all



Ahh, blessed is the alcohol stupour.



> turned up to work v. late but fortunately the bus broke down en route so didn't actually lie about arriving at 1115 instead of 830, just embellished a little.



It's nice when you get a synchronised truth that backs up a lie, you WOULD HAVE been late anyway! Probably.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I've read about 20 pages of I, Lucifer, and it rocks! Very camp devil...


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 1, 2006)

How is the book club going? I'm a Manchester Urbanite and woke up to the fact the other day that I know practically no-one on here in person, plus I quite like reading!


----------



## Wookey (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, then, get reading, winterinmoscow - you're more than welcome to pop along to the next meeting (at the Pevril on the Peak, city centre). The current book is I, Lucifer, by Glen Duncan, it's very funny.

By the way, does anyone remember what date we decided for the next meeting. Or were we all too merry to remember?


----------



## sorearm (Jan 2, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Well, then, get reading, winterinmoscow - you're more than welcome to pop along to the next meeting (at the Pevril on the Peak, city centre). The current book is I, Lucifer, by Glen Duncan, it's very funny.
> 
> By the way, does anyone remember what date we decided for the next meeting. Or were we all too merry to remember?



grrr, I've only just ordered it online!   

... as to the next date *slaps head* we were all too mashed! - think of a number


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 2, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> grrr, I've only just ordered it online!
> 
> ... as to the next date *slaps head* we were all too mashed! - think of a number



You're right about the mashedness,I haven't even got the book yet, will have to head over to waterstones tomorrow so can we leave meeting up until at least next week? 


BTW happy new yr to all.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 3, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> You're right about the mashedness,I haven't even got the book yet, will have to head over to waterstones tomorrow so can we leave meeting up until at least next week?
> 
> 
> BTW happy new yr to all.



next week! bleeding hell! I was thinking of after pay day so I can afford some booze!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 3, 2006)

good point there!


----------



## mancboy (Jan 4, 2006)

It definitely wasn't in the next two weeks cos i remember that I could make it, and I'm abroad til the 19th. Other than that, fuck alone knows. Not much help.

Keep me posted. Hope you're all getting back into the swing of real life.

x


----------



## marco mark (Jan 4, 2006)

OK tell me will u have a meet sometime between the 20th and 11th feb, & is winterinmoscow the book, this just could be the highlight of my (brief) return, after many hollands pies   

marc


----------



## Wookey (Jan 5, 2006)

HNY Fledgling!!

Erm, right - seeing as Mancboy's away, and sorearm is waiting on the book (don't worry, it ain't Rwanda, you'll have it done it NO time) - 

- why don't we say Wednesday the 25th like a Martini?


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 5, 2006)

Happy new year Wooky! 

That sounds like a good date, I haven't actually bought the book yet and have been reading books I got for Christmas, will head off to waterstones pronto. Better go, I'm at work, fortunately the boss can't see my screen but he lurks sometimes!


----------



## missavelanche (Jan 5, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> HNY Fledgling!!
> 
> Erm, right - seeing as Mancboy's away, and sorearm is waiting on the book (don't worry, it ain't Rwanda, you'll have it done it NO time) -
> 
> - why don't we say Wednesday the 25th like a Martini?



I could make that too... whats the plan??


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 5, 2006)

we should be meeting at Peveril of the Peak on Wednesday 25/01/06 at around 630-7pm. We are reading I lucifer by Glen Duncan. You are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## misskitten (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## missavelanche (Jan 5, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> we should be meeting at Peveril of the Peak on Wednesday 25/01/06 at around 630-7pm. We are reading I lucifer by Glen Duncan. You are more than welcome to join us.



where is that? i thought i knew manc fairly well but apparently not!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 5, 2006)

missavelanche said:
			
		

> where is that? i thought i knew manc fairly well but apparently not!



seconded!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 5, 2006)

marco mark said:
			
		

> , & is winterinmoscow the book,


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 5, 2006)

(babysitter willing) I am hoping to join you - but will need severe assistance in directions... prob from Victoria Station.....



(or a guide?????   )


----------



## sorearm (Jan 5, 2006)

FFS I've ordered the book online and its still not been posted out yet!!!!!


----------



## chriswill (Jan 5, 2006)

Where is the pevril??


----------



## sorearm (Jan 5, 2006)

127 Great Bridgewater Street, oppositve Rain bar ....

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=383861&y=397612&z=0&ar=Y




			
				Maddalene said:
			
		

> (babysitter willing) I am hoping to join you - but will need severe assistance in directions... prob from Victoria Station.....
> 
> 
> 
> (or a guide?????   )


----------



## sorearm (Jan 5, 2006)

^^^




			
				chriswill said:
			
		

> Where is the pevril??


----------



## chriswill (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahhhh, I know it.



Ta


----------



## sorearm (Jan 5, 2006)

Can we make it on or after 26th - that's payday - and I'm totally skint after xmas   




			
				Fledgling said:
			
		

> we should be meeting at Peveril of the Peak on Wednesday 25/01/06 at around 630-7pm. We are reading I lucifer by Glen Duncan. You are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't worry, 25th should be OK - I'll wangle some dosh from selling the children/family silver etc

... still waiting for the friggin' book though!    COME ON PLAY.COM!


----------



## Wookey (Jan 6, 2006)

Hurry up and get the book, mate! I've nearly done, it's a corker. I'm well jealous of some sentences.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes Sorearm.... couldn't you just (radical suggestion here) walk into a bookshop and purchase it????


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 7, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Yes Sorearm.... couldn't you just (radical suggestion here) walk into a bookshop and purchase it????



Too late Maddalene...he's waiting on play.com! 
he has however threatened to nick my copy!


----------



## marco mark (Jan 7, 2006)

tut tut, i am reading Middlesex and its ace, if i get to the end


----------



## sorearm (Jan 7, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Yes Sorearm.... couldn't you just (radical suggestion here) walk into a bookshop and purchase it????



sod it, I've cancelled my order at play.com, what a bunch of useless monkey's - order has "been placed" for most of this week, stuff it, I'll pop into a real book shop and buy it!

    @ on-line ordering


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 7, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> sod it, I've cancelled my order at play.com, what a bunch of useless monkey's - order has "been placed" for most of this week, stuff it, I'll pop into a real book shop and buy it!
> 
> @ on-line ordering



You know it makes sense


----------



## Wookey (Jan 7, 2006)

> sod it, I've cancelled my order at play.com



That'll learn ya to trust technology! Heehee!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 8, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Yes Sorearm.... couldn't you just (radical suggestion here) walk into a bookshop and purchase it????



hey man get radical, 

sorearm is lazy so wouldn't walk into book shop   

raspberry 

really shouldn't post when pissed, oh arsssssssse 

e 

e


peveril is just off Oxford road, just before Sainsburies. Nr Brigwater Hall.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 8, 2006)

Well I now have in my hand a prestine copy of the book.


*smug mode*  

to fledge u piiissee heead


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 12, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> to fledge u piiissee heead



rassssssssssssssssspberry, and I nicked loads of things from your house when I was on the couch.


----------



## misskitten (Jan 15, 2006)

I just started reading the book - very sexual, very playful - but what a name-dropper!!   

I'm not sure whether ill be able to make the actual meet-up - do you discuss the books on-line too??


----------



## Wookey (Jan 18, 2006)

> I'm not sure whether ill be able to make the actual meet-up - do you discuss the books on-line too??



Strangely, we haven't yet. Either we're feckless and can't follow the thread, or we prefer doing it face to face, iyswim. Seeing as you've started the book but can't make the meeting, I think it would be nice if we could try discussing this one online, see if it works??

*Remember guys, 25th Jan 2006 is the next meeting for I, Lucifer*

*Please to have new suggestions for the next tome*


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope to be there, babysitter permitting..


Can you give me the actual addy of the pub and idea of how near it is to Victoria...



????



Maybe need someone's mobile no a bit nearer the time like as well


----------



## misskitten (Jan 20, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Strangely, we haven't yet. Either we're feckless and can't follow the thread, or we prefer doing it face to face, iyswim. Seeing as you've started the book but can't make the meeting, I think it would be nice if we could try discussing this one online, see if it works??
> 
> *Remember guys, 25th Jan 2006 is the next meeting for I, Lucifer*
> 
> *Please to have new suggestions for the next tome*



OK... well, im not sure how bookclub discussions go (!) especially ones of the on-line variety... but

Things I like so far: His bold, damning, fearless style. The colourful and playful nature of the language - it has such a clear unique voice and so many little twists and puns - i love the mixture of lofty intelligence and gutterish crudeness. It was a real surprise when i started reading - not knowing anything about the book before.

Things I dont like so far: A few too many references for me personally - philosophical, mythological, literary, musical and artistic all on the same page!?!... i admit they work really well in some places but cant help thinking they seem like overkill in others (specially when i dont get them   !). Also, sometimes the 'evil' seems a bit too easy, if you know what i mean. A bit obvious... I wont say which bits cos it might spoil the storyline for anyone who hasnt started.

I havent read all that much yet so these are more like first impressions - they might change as i read on. Its actually the kind of book that makes me want to read bits aloud to my friends  - so perfect for a bookclub as you get the chance to share the experience of reading it properly without your housemates thinking you are a sex-crazed, blasphemous weirdo!!  

Whats everyone else thinking about it so far!?!


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello!







Is this still on?




Can someone clarify when/ where/ street name of said place. I might be making a pilgrimmage from Leeds



Thanks


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Maddalene!

Heres a link that shows the address, phone number, maps etc of the venue

Time: 7ish 

See you there!


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 23, 2006)

Ta!

If you see someone with long brown hair and a long black velvet coat with a pink rose on it ... it's safe to assume it's me


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 23, 2006)

We'll look out for you!


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure if I can come. My babysitter doesn't seem well and it might not be possible


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 25, 2006)

Doesn't look like I'll make this evening either...ah well


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll be there from just after 7pm.


----------



## misskitten (Jan 25, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> I'll be there from just after 7pm.



Who else is going??


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 25, 2006)

Pretty certain can't come. Keep us posted as to the next book tho!


----------



## Wookey (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm coming, and Olivia is coming.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 25, 2006)

> Things I like so far: His bold, damning, fearless style. The colourful and playful nature of the language - it has such a clear unique voice and so many little twists and puns - i love the mixture of lofty intelligence and gutterish crudeness. It was a real surprise when i started reading - not knowing anything about the book before.



I agree, I think the voice is very clear and well-written. I actually suspected that he'd formed the style of the voice first, and then said: Now, who the hell would speak like this...I know! The Devil would!

Probably not how you write a book, but the voice is so spot on it made me wonder which came first.

I also like the fact that Luce (!) can talk street jive one minute, and then refer to Seraphim and archangels the next - the blend works very well. 

I liked the fact that the writer has allowed the protagonmist to be fallible - as he's telling the story, he says things like 'Actually, that's not true, I'm lying there whe I say that' type-thing, which adds an uncertainty to proceedings - kinda like you can't trust the person telling the tale (which of course you can't, he be the Devil!)



> Things I dont like so far: A few too many references for me personally - philosophical, mythological, literary, musical and artistic all on the same page!?!... i admit they work really well in some places but cant help thinking they seem like overkill in others (specially when i dont get them  !). Also, sometimes the 'evil' seems a bit too easy, if you know what i mean. A bit obvious... I wont say which bits cos it might spoil the storyline for anyone who hasnt started.



Luckily, I managed to get most of the references, although I have read similarly diverse books which have gone right over my head, so I know how frustrating it is when the author assumes. Similar to when they shift languages just _pour l'effet_, you know what I mean!?  

As for the evil being easy, I'm not sure what you mean - and here we hit a previously unforeseen problem with online book crit, the dreaded spoiler! I think it would be safe to explain specifically where that bothered you  - if people haven't read the book by now they deserve a spoiler or two.

JUST TO ADD: To Sorearm and AnMarie who can't make it, I'd really like to hear what you thought of the book....why not add some thoughts here?!


----------



## misskitten (Jan 25, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I agree, I think the voice is very clear and well-written. I actually suspected that he'd formed the style of the voice first, and then said: Now, who the hell would speak like this...I know! The Devil would!
> 
> Probably not how you write a book, but the voice is so spot on it made me wonder which came first.
> 
> ...



Well, now ive seen this is a real 'talk about books' club I am going to pop along tonight... so will tell you what i mean then!

The references dropped off quite a bit as I read on so i would qualify that first statement - although i am one of those peope who hates not getting things - and there was this philosphical statement that i vaguely remember from uni but didnt understand even then!

Anyway wont say any more cos will see you soon... 

Miss K x


----------



## Wookey (Jan 25, 2006)

Back home - kinda unique book club meet.

Fledge - you are a wally.  

Wooks
xx


----------



## Wookey (Jan 26, 2006)

*And The Next Book Is...*

...in keeping with the 'slim and readable' tradition of late - 

'Veronika Decides to Die' by Paulo Coelho (suggested by shiny new member misskitten   )

Amazon link here... 









Reading Group Guide here:


> In his brilliant novel about the aftermath of a young woman's suicide attempt, Paulo Coelho explores three perennial themes: conformity, madness, and death. Twenty-four-year-old Veronika lives in Slovenia, one of the republics created by the dissolution of Yugoslavia. She works as a librarian by day, and by night carries on like many single women ‹ dating men, occasionally sleeping with them, and returning to a single room she rents at a convent. It is a life, but not a very compelling one. So one day, Veronika decides to end it. Her failed attempt, and her inexplicable reasons for wanting to die, land her in a mental hospital, Vilette.
> 
> Veronika's disappointment at having survived sucide is palpable. She imagines the rest of her life filled with disillusionment and monotomy, and vows not to leave Vilette alive. Much to her surprise, however, she learns that a fate she desires awaits her anyway: She is destined to die within a week's time, of a heart damage caused by her suicide attempt. Gradually, this knowledge changes Veronika's perception of death and life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wookey (Jan 26, 2006)

Before I forget, the next meet is Feb 23rd (a wednesday).


----------



## sorearm (Jan 26, 2006)

er ok.... can't say I'm overly enthralled by the topic of the book (for personal reasons), but I'll give it a go!

Apologies for not making it last night, had domestic things going on that were unescapable.

Hope to meet you next time misskitten!

BTW, fledgling is leaving our wintery shores in about 3 weeks to go down under for a whole year!!!! I think it will be a brill idea to have a bit old knees up one sat night before then, what do peeps think?


----------



## Wookey (Jan 26, 2006)

> er ok.... can't say I'm overly enthralled by the topic of the book (for personal reasons), but I'll give it a go!



It was mentioned that it might go the way of Rwanda for some readers, but Misskitten assured us it's a very positive, life-affirming book....

I'm up for some drinkies with Fledgers, if he can see his way to _finding us in the pub that is..._


----------



## misskitten (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh dear... 

Wooks i wish i had been sensible and left when you did... 5 hours later i was still drinking - and jumping round a dancefloor to brazilian beats! - was left feeling like CRAP the next morning when i had to leave for london...

my poor poor head!   

was great to meet you tho, and dru says hello to you, lea and luke   . and i think it was good for jane too, even tho it wasnt quite for book related reasons she was there!!

sorearm, please give veronika decides to die a chance - it is less about death/suicide, more about life, society, madness, and happiness.

and fledgling, what happened?? i thought you were going to be the one to help me find everyone!?!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 27, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> er ok.... can't say I'm overly enthralled by the topic of the book (for personal reasons), but I'll give it a go!
> 
> Apologies for not making it last night, had domestic things going on that were unescapable.
> 
> ...



Yeah, only 3 weeks and 2 days to go until I fly the nest and a little celebratory shindig (or possibly a really big pissed shindig) gets a definite yes from me. I think I'll put up a thread in Northern Forum for that.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 27, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> It was mentioned that it might go the way of Rwanda for some readers, but Misskitten assured us it's a very positive, life-affirming book....
> 
> I'm up for some drinkies with Fledgers, if he can see his way to _finding us in the pub that is..._



  I went in a and looked around about 730, can't beleive I didn't look round the corner. Missed by sodding train too and spent an hour in Piccadilly when I could have been in the Peveril. Bah

Still, drinks wil be flowing soon, watch this space, although it might help if someone met me and walked me to the place we meet up, or you could buy me a late Christmas present of walkie talkies!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 27, 2006)

misskitten said:
			
		

> Oh dear...
> 
> 
> and fledgling, what happened?? i thought you were going to be the one to help me find everyone!?!



Yeah that was me until I became stupid this is twice that I've not found people who are there. Anyway I would've confused you as this was the one time I didn't have a suit on which I'd advertised as my "spot fledge" motiv. Still I did enjoy the book and will announce some meet-up date.


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 29, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

>



Finished it


----------



## sorearm (Jan 29, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Finished it



   

not even friggin' started it!


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 29, 2006)

Soz thats what comes of being a hermit for a few days


----------



## Wookey (Jan 30, 2006)

> Finished it



Hahah! Bloody hell! I'm doing a Sorearm and waiting on an order. Should catch up though, it ain't long is it?

Fledgling  - walkie talkies? I'll be getting you binoculars, boy?!

Anyone heard from Mancboy? Is he outta the country?


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 30, 2006)

Wooks doya want to cancel the order and have my copy?


----------



## Wookey (Jan 31, 2006)

It's olivia who ordered mine, so I'll ask her tonight if she can cancel the order!


----------



## sorearm (Jan 31, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> It's olivia who ordered mine, so I'll ask her tonight if she can cancel the order!



hope it wasn't from play.com, they've been friggin' crap at ordering things recently *ho hum*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 31, 2006)

right,

I've been into the Uni library tonight and asked them to get me this book from another campus library - it'll take about a week and then I should make my debut at the infamous U75MancBookClub


----------



## mancboy (Feb 3, 2006)

I have returned. I was snatched away with nary a chance to say goodbye.

Sorry for my non-show. Won't happen again. I'll try and make a drink with Fledgling this weekend before heading south again for a few days.

Will get to work on the next book soon as.


----------



## AnMarie (Feb 7, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Before I forget, the next meet is Feb 23rd (a wednesday).



The wednesday is Feb 22nd...

Just checked the dates as the bf and I are occupied watching some welsh rappers on the thursday!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## misskitten (Feb 10, 2006)

Bollocks... after helping choose the date, and the book, i have only just realised i double booked and its the night of Beth Orton!!!     

Sorry!! Really wanted to meet up with you all again too! 

Miss ridiculously badly organised social misfit Kitten xxx


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 10, 2006)

*I Lucifer, Your views*

Well I've got the book now, although I haven't started reading it yet.


Can I ask a few q's about t'other book and what people thought of it specifically the ending (I Lucifer that is)

I did really enjoy the style of the book but toward the end I was getting a bit aggrieved at the lack of action, and tbh really confused about all the theology and just what the hell did happen in the end. This might be cos people were talking while I was reading it on the train last week and a lot of it failed to seep in and maybe I need to re-read it a bit more slowly.


So, what I would say, 8/10 for style and idea, but 4/10 for sustainability of plot and interest.


What did the rest of you think???


----------



## mancboy (Feb 12, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

>



shame on you

ps bumped into fledgling yesterday on the street. was good to see him pre-flight.


----------



## mancboy (Feb 14, 2006)

Any of you bookish types fancy a drink tomorrow (Weds) I'll be in Trof in Fallowfield, playing some music in the evening.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 14, 2006)

mancboy said:
			
		

> Any of you bookish types fancy a drink tomorrow (Weds) I'll be in Trof in Fallowfield, playing some music in the evening.



Sorry, not out playing for a while.  Have a nice time though


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 14, 2006)

does anyone want to discuss the I Lucifer book?


----------



## sorearm (Feb 15, 2006)

mancboy said:
			
		

> Any of you bookish types fancy a drink tomorrow (Weds) I'll be in Trof in Fallowfield, playing some music in the evening.



sounds good matey, me and annmarie are up for it, what time you playing?


----------



## mancboy (Feb 15, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> sounds good matey, me and annmarie are up for it, what time you playing?



Just Pm'med you details n stuff. playing 9ish. See ya there

x


----------



## Wookey (Feb 16, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> does anyone want to discuss the I Lucifer book?



Sorry Mads!

I will come back with something erudite and witty as soon as I can spare 5 minutes to write a response.

My problem is that I Lucifer is now four books ago to me, and I have a very rosy view of it and how much I liked it. If we're gonna be serious I'm gonna have to cast my mind back and give it some thought!


----------



## Wookey (Feb 20, 2006)

*Urgent Announcement Type*

Guys, I've had a few emails from more than two members who can't make this Wednesday for the happy suicide book, so I'm gonna suggest we postpone the meet for a couple of weeks. This will give everyone chance to catch up, and make space for your literary health.

So, sorry to anyone who could have made it, but now can't - I really hope you can still make the next meet, where I'm sure you'll agree a stronger contingent makes for a better debate.

At a members suggestion, I'm saying a couple of weeks from now, Wednesday 8th March 2006, usual place. 

God, I feel like Head Boy again.

Everyone loud and clear on the change etc?

Shall I make a poster??


----------



## AnMarie (Feb 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> At a members suggestion, I'm saying a couple of weeks from now, Wednesday 8th March 2006, usual place.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Wookey (Feb 21, 2006)

> Sounds good to me



And which 'You' are 'You'??


----------



## mancboy (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh fuck. I'm in London that week my dears. Fucking London.

But _FOR FUCK'S SAKE_  don't even try and think about changing plans again. I'll read the book, participate in any discussion on here, and hopefully see some of you offline soon in any case.

Well. That was sweary. But I feel sweary today. Fucking London.


----------



## Wookey (Feb 21, 2006)

Lucking Fundon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> God, I feel like Head Boy again.



You were head boy?

Good god, no wonder the education is in such a mess


----------



## Wookey (Feb 21, 2006)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> You were head boy?
> 
> Good god, no wonder the education is in such a mess



They only gave it to me because I frightened all the other kids.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 21, 2006)

and me

bloody Uni hasn't managed to find me the book yet


----------



## AnMarie (Feb 21, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> And which 'You' are 'You'??



Me of course!!   



> Well. That was sweary. But I feel sweary today. Fucking London.


  
Fucking London huh, that really sucks...  

Look forward to chatting with u about this book, it's really pushed some unusual buttons for me!


----------



## Wookey (Feb 21, 2006)

Olivia read it last night in about four hours, and said it's amazing. She said it was 'unputdownable' to which I replied You sound like the Daily Mail, and she shut up.


----------



## misskitten (Feb 22, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Olivia read it last night in about four hours, and said it's amazing. She said it was 'unputdownable' to which I replied You sound like the Daily Mail, and she shut up.



   i thought so too.

cannot make changed meet either cos leaving for travels on 3rd... but would like to discuss on-line...


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 3, 2006)

Have you had this meeting yet?


Finished the book and rushed out and bought two more by the same author.

Well done whoever suggested this book???


----------



## raph (Mar 6, 2006)

*Invitation*

_Hi Manc book club. Thought that this might interest you. Everybody welcome!_

The Radical Theory Forum invites you to join a happening/gathering/event on:

THE BOOK IN THEORY AND PRACTICE:
WRITING, READING, AND RADICAL POLITICS

The ‘book’ is synonym for thought and theory – but written words have also inspired action and activism. Books have been banned and burned – and sometimes used as doorstoppers. 

A book is never about something – it is always of something. It is part of this spectacle that we call our reality – it is a product of its own object. Then can a book inform action – or does action inform books?

So should we read/write or act? Can theory save the world? Maybe the best use for books is as kindling for bonfires…

The Radical Theory Forum

The Radical Theory Forum is neither theory nor practice. It lies at the intersection of a philosophy lecture and a direct action – some sort of ‘Reclaim The Streets’ party of ideas. It investigates the possibilities of ‘life despite capitalism’.

Capitalist logic informs the management of schools and universities; its ideology hijacks the classroom.

Activist spaces, social centers and squats – on the other hand – are hidden away in out-of-town warehouses or inner-city basements.

The Radical Theory Forum aims to escape both those limitations. It is an experiment in face-to-face informal exchange in spaces that are neither academic nor activist, but that can be transformed – if only for a short moment – into hotspots of radical ideas, revolutionary dreams and experiences of resistance. 


ThURSDAY, March 9th 
5:00 PM 
Waterstone’s Bookstore
 (Deansgate)
The business Room, 2nd floor


----------



## Wookey (Mar 6, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Have you had this meeting yet?
> 
> 
> Finished the book and rushed out and bought two more by the same author.
> ...



No Madds, not yet - it's this Wednesday coming!

I'm half-way through, but I'll finish it tonight. Think you'll make this one? I know we're all flimsy reprobates online but we do actually get some book talk done irl!

It was Kitten's suggestion, and a good one too. Although there might be mixed reactions at book club (he said with his insider knowledge...).


----------



## Wookey (Mar 6, 2006)

raph said:
			
		

> _Hi Manc book club. Thought that this might interest you. Everybody welcome!_
> 
> The Radical Theory Forum invites you to join a happening/gathering/event on:
> 
> ...



Gosh!  

I mean: Eek! 

Spammed by another book club! 

It's a take-over by the theorists!

All literarists unite!!!

Grrrrr.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 6, 2006)

(I've never felt so proud: spammed by another book club. Wow.  )











Grrrr.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 6, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Have you had this meeting yet?
> 
> 
> Finished the book and rushed out and bought two more by the same author.
> ...




I dunno I'd like to but I don't have a babysitter atm and I don't know if my poor sister wants to be/ is able to be lumbered with my kids after a day at college.


----------



## chio (Mar 6, 2006)

This does appear to be at the top of Google for "Manc book club"


----------



## Wookey (Mar 7, 2006)

Go Book Club!



Go Book Club!



Go Book Club!


----------



## mancboy (Mar 8, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Go Book Club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd just like to echo the sentiments posted above.

As I toil in my capital shithole. For another bastard week.


----------



## chio (Mar 8, 2006)

We might have two new members soon


----------



## Wookey (Mar 8, 2006)

> As I toil in my capital shithole. For another bastard week.



Just heading off to the public house they call - The Pev.

We shall keep a pint at an empty chair for you, and we shall turn intermittently to the chair for your spiritual input from afar, as you toil in that godforesaken cess-pit of loons and nonces which is Londinium.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 8, 2006)

> We might have two new members soon



Whom would they be, Chio?


----------



## misskitten (Mar 9, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Have you had this meeting yet?
> 
> 
> Finished the book and rushed out and bought two more by the same author.
> ...



 phew! im really glad you liked it!! i thought it was amazing too tho you never know how different people will react and i know for some it might be a sensitive subject... was the zahir one of your choices? thats the last one i read of his, and it struck a chord too.

wish id been there to discuss - let me know what book you do next and ill get it from here (bangkok) - and join in on-line.

bye! xx


----------



## Wookey (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, last night's meet went well!

I did like the book, I liked the theories behind it, the Vitriol idea, the being true to yourself, allowing yourself to be a 'little madder'. 

That said, I didn't think the characters rang true, they lacked detail for me - and also, the translation was dreadful. In places it sounded really stitled and over-informal - it made me wanna learn Portugese so I could read it in the original.

I would defo read a Cuelo book again - in fact, I'm gonna buy The Alchemist, and see what all the fuss is about.

Oh, and none of us liked the second chapter, we're Paulo speaks as himself and tells you the background to how he came to write the story. I found that stuck out like a sore thumb, and added nothing.

(During the meeting he was even accused of not reading back what he'd written! Which is probably a bit too harsh.)

Overall, the book got mixed reactions - probably the most mixed reaction of any book we've done so far. Which says something I'm sure!

NEXT BOOK: Suggested by new member Jessica:







The Rum Diary, by Hunter S Thompson. 

Also, we all came to the conclusion last night that we quite fancy doing a classic next, like a Dostoevsky, or a Dickens, or a Bronte. So get your thinking caps on for the next meet, and we'll tackle one of the big boys!!!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 9, 2006)

ah, The Rum Diary is a damn good choice y'know

and.....MMU library still have not managed to loacte for me the ONE copy of Veronika wants to dies, 6 weeks is it 

glad you had fun, good choice by Jessica too


----------



## Wookey (Mar 9, 2006)

Do persevere and get Veronika, TA, I think you'll like it.

I've started The Rum Diary and there's no hanging about - straight on with the action, and would you believe booze makes an early appearance.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 9, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Well, last night's meet went well!
> 
> I did like the book, I liked the theories behind it, the Vitriol idea, the being true to yourself, allowing yourself to be a 'little madder'.
> 
> ...








ooer will get. Have bought 'the alchemist' haven't read yet.





Agree with you about the translation - 'would you like to be masturbated' stands out in my mind.


----------



## misskitten (Mar 10, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> ooer will get. Have bought 'the alchemist' haven't read yet.



the alchemist - in a similar way sidartha (herman hesse) if ive spelt it right - is amazing i thought. they are written in a deceptively simple style and both on the journey/discovery theme - both well worth a read, if you like one try the other!

with veronika decides to die - i agree with not liking the bit where he comes into the text. i like the idea but it didnt work for me. and yeah the translation didnt always sound quite right... i found the madness/femininity/social constraints element was most powerful, and the argument about life/death. its so cooly rational an idea when you think about it in those terms, and that is scary.

i have read the rum diary already - but would be keen to read something new for the next choice - so someone pick one soon!

miss k x


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 10, 2006)

G'day cobbers, see the book club's going well! 

Definitely will try and participate online with the Rum Diary, although not as good as real meet ups. 

Phew, hot here, loads of Australian fiction in the bookshops, they have lots of stuff you can't buy in Waterstones. Didn't read the last bookclub book but will try and get hold of this one. 

Hope ur all doing well!   

p.s. mancboy, have started Birdman, should be good.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 11, 2006)

Hiya Fledge! How's it going? Manc is freezing its knackers off, but the Pevril remains an oasis of warmth.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 11, 2006)

> i have read the rum diary already - but would be keen to read something new for the next choice - so someone pick one soon!



Well, we all said we were keen to do a classic, so lets take nominations online from bookclub members. A classic will take longer to read than the last couple of books, so an early warning would be good for me too (Diary won't take me a few days to read...)

SO: What shall it be? We can take one idea each and vote on which we'd prefer in rounds, until we boil it down to one title. Thinking caps on.

*scans shelves*


----------



## Wookey (Mar 11, 2006)

> Definitely will try and participate online with the Rum Diary, although not as good as real meet ups.



Not only are we first on a Google search, but we now span two hemispheres.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 11, 2006)

What is the Rum Diary all about? Should I rush out and buy it now??


----------



## Wookey (Mar 11, 2006)

It's about a hard-drinking journalist and his bizarre scrapes in a strange land. I did not write it.


----------



## misskitten (Mar 12, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Well, we all said we were keen to do a classic, so lets take nominations online from bookclub members. A classic will take longer to read than the last couple of books, so an early warning would be good for me too (Diary won't take me a few days to read...)
> 
> SO: What shall it be? We can take one idea each and vote on which we'd prefer in rounds, until we boil it down to one title. Thinking caps on.
> 
> *scans shelves*



early warning a good idea if its a classic! i can read it on the beach while i, erm, work hard in australia... 

i dont want to recommend anything ive read before, so will ask around and see if anyone i know has a favourite.

a friend recently said crime and punishment was a must-read classic, and i havent, but im guessing lots of you will have already??


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 12, 2006)

misskitten said:
			
		

> early warning a good idea if its a classic! i can read it on the beach while i, erm, work hard in australia...
> 
> i dont want to recommend anything ive read before, so will ask around and see if anyone i know has a favourite.
> 
> a friend recently said crime and punishment was a must-read classic, and i havent, but im guessing lots of you will have already??



A vote against crime and punishment, I tried to read it and it is just very very very dull and bleak, and long. I couldn't even manage to watch the BBC adaption when it was on tv a few years ago.


----------



## sorearm (Mar 12, 2006)

How's about a vote for a modern classic - Catcher in the Rye?


----------



## Wookey (Mar 13, 2006)

I did try C+P, and managed about 30 pages before I realised life was too short. I think we'd be biting off more than we can chew, tbh - although a big classic like that is what I had in mind. Maybe just not so long!

If people want it, then we'll go for it, obviously. I'm only sounding a warning.

As for Catcher in the Rye, it's a brilliant book, wouldn't mind reading it again - but aren't we thinking more pre-war for a classic, or even last century?

*btw, I told a certaion someone we were doing Hunter S Thompson, and he said he had no idea we were an A-level book-club.


----------



## misskitten (Mar 13, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I did try C+P, and managed about 30 pages before I realised life was too short. I think we'd be biting off more than we can chew, tbh - although a big classic like that is what I had in mind. Maybe just not so long!
> 
> If people want it, then we'll go for it, obviously. I'm only sounding a warning.
> 
> ...



 fair enough!!!  (C&P i mean, not the a pretentious a level comment, although saying that i read some amazing stuff at a level, like conrads heart of darkness...)

I have already read Catcher in the Rye and think most people will have? Although i agree its a good one to discuss as its great and has quite a few debate-worthy areas.

To be selfish    i would prefer to have something new to read, and i agree wooks something older would make for a better mix of books so far...

(of course, not that i'd mind too much if its something brand new and ive read a hundred times, as long as there's a pint and some debates involved im happy   )


----------



## misskitten (Mar 13, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> A vote against crime and punishment, I tried to read it and it is just very very very dull and bleak, and long. I couldn't even manage to watch the BBC adaption when it was on tv a few years ago.



i think its conclusive - not the next choice of book then!!
dull, bleak and long arent the most enticing of adjectives!


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 13, 2006)

Catcher In The Rye = great book. Sadly it looks like most of us have already read it. (We did it for GCSE English, twas the best thing we read at school).


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, in terms of classics I"ll suggest a few that I've never read but would like to try. 

The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell. 

Far from the Madding Crowd by Thomas Hardy 

Uncle Tom's Cabin by Harriet Beecher-Stowe


Definitely like the idea of reading a classic, plus they're easier to come by here than some of the modern writing around. I did enjoy reading the Line of Beauty and I Lucifer but the bookclub would benefit from expanding in range (also I hope it expands in terms of members both present and online). 

All the books above are quite long but then most classics are. But the last two are about 650 pages I think, so not too bad if we have enough time. Besides, a longer book is only 200 pages more than a short book, heck I've just been through 300 pages of Kafka's labyrinth of a novel The Castle so a longer book that flows would be welcome. 

It sodding rained last night and it's grey today, just like home.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 15, 2006)

> Far from the Madding Crowd by Thomas Hardy



Ooo, I was gonna say the Mayor of Casterbridge because I loved that book - but then I have read it. I think Madding Crowds a good suggestion.

I'm thinking hard - Liv suggested a Shakey, but I cannot be fagged tbh.

I might come back with a Dickens....erm....


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 15, 2006)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


Not fucking Hardy..we had to read Far From The Madding Crowd for A level. I also had to  read Harriet Beecher Stowe at college. If we want a 'period' piece perhaps we should just do bloody Chaucer! Ha! Then  we can all suffer!



Serious suggestion: Flann O Brien. Much more fun.














btw: no offence. I never show up at meets so choose what you like.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 17, 2006)

OK, I have my suggestion.

E.M Forster's Room With A View.

There. Cast me down if you want, but that's my suggestion!


Get your suggestions in and we'll go for a vote online.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 19, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## AnMarie (Mar 19, 2006)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## sorearm (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so loving The Rum Diary - and it's only page 39!!!!

Forgot about the hilarious style of writing of Hunter S, how he can just cram all sorts of imagery and feeling (?fear and loathing) into just 1 sentence....


----------



## Wookey (Mar 19, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Lord of the Rings



Lord of the fucking rings.

Is she having a giraffe??

Lord o the rings.

Lord of the fuckin'...

AnMarie, I'm not being funny, but you are wasting a very valuable intellect on overblown fantasy fairy-tales. Not even folk-tales, but fairy-tales. I'm....well....I'm kinda disappointed in a way....I was.....I dunno.... hoping for more?

But Lord of The Rings, if that's your suggestion, then I'll put it down. 

Lord of the Rings.

I'm just....speechless.
  















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wookey (Mar 19, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> I'm so loving The Rum Diary - and it's only page 39!!!!
> 
> Forgot about the hilarious style of writing of Hunter S, how he can just cram all sorts of imagery and feeling (?fear and loathing) into just 1 sentence....



Can I just say, I'm loving it too. I'm even reading it slowly to spread out the enjoyment, how Catholic is that?

It's so vivid, and reminds me on so many levels of the young man's prerogative, to adventure, to drink, to carouse, to shout and kick and not pay the bill.

Perverse, but brilliant. Would that I could write with such immmediacy.


----------



## AnMarie (Mar 19, 2006)

> Lord of the fucking rings.
> 
> Is she having a giraffe??
> 
> ...



*dunks Wooks in boiling oil n feeds him to the Orcs*


----------



## AnMarie (Mar 19, 2006)

fuck me...I just read u had a very valuable intellect lol




*giggles*


----------



## Wookey (Mar 19, 2006)

I was just being charming to sweeten the pill.


----------



## mancboy (Mar 20, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> p.s. mancboy, have started Birdman, should be good.




Prepare to feel revolted, cheated, and utterly lose your faith in the motives of those around you.

But then, you _are_  in Australia.

x


----------



## mancboy (Mar 20, 2006)

And as for a classic...

The Brothers Karamazov.

It's bloody brilliant, even if you don't believe in God. Or Russia. Or snow. Or horses. Or love. Or vileness. Or honour.


----------



## sorearm (Mar 20, 2006)

mancboy said:
			
		

> And as for a classic...
> 
> The Brothers Karamazov.
> 
> It's bloody brilliant, even if you don't believe in God. Or Russia. Or snow. Or horses. Or love. Or vileness. Or honour.



all his works are class - C+P whilst a wee bit too long for a book club does plumb the human condition to its very soul .... a right riveting read IMHO!


----------



## Wookey (Mar 20, 2006)

Did we say Wednesday the 19th for the next book club, or was the 12th? I can't remember too well.


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 21, 2006)

So which book are we reading then?


----------



## Wookey (Mar 21, 2006)

We haven't decided. Let's give it another 48 hours for suggestions, then we'll take a show of cyber hands.

Have you suggested one Fledge?


----------



## Wookey (Mar 21, 2006)

So far we have:

The Brothers Karamazov

Lord of The Rings

Room with a View

Flann O Brien (Maddalene's gonna have to sell that one to us, I've never heard of it   )

Ah, and three from Fledge, which is greedy but then he is quite far away.

The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell.

Far from the Madding Crowd by Thomas Hardy

Uncle Tom's Cabin by Harriet Beecher-Stowe

Any more, before I ding the bell and start wiping the bar?


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 23, 2006)

I vote Brothers Karamazov 

My second preference is Ragged Trouser Philanphropists but it should have the acronym RTP becuase spelling it confuses me.


----------



## Wookey (Mar 27, 2006)

A Tale of Two Cities by Charlie McDickens (from Olivia)

The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell.

The Brothers Karamazov by some geeze called Freddie Dostoevsky.

Room with a View by Emily Melinda Forster

Flann O'Brien - the Joyce influenced Dublin novelist, novel to be suggested by Maddeline.

Lord of The Rings by Peter Jackson

Catcher in the Rye by Mark Chapman

PLACE YOUR BETS NOW PLEASE

THE RUSSIAN ONE HAS THREE VOTES ALREADY

BARE THIS IN MIND AND VOTE TACTICALLY UNLESS YOU LIKE HORSES, SNOW and HORSES IN SNOW.

24 hours, and I'll count the votes.

The polls are OPEN!


----------



## Wookey (Mar 27, 2006)

I vote for Room With A View, and no, not because it has a fillum version!


----------



## Wookey (Mar 27, 2006)

Olivia votes remotely for Dickens.

You know the Russian one's getting in.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 27, 2006)

Right people you know you want to read this book 







Don't take my word for it check out the description here http://www.centerforbookculture.org/dalkey/backlist/obrien.html#policeman


----------



## sorearm (Mar 27, 2006)

Dickens would be great, as would the ragged trouser philanthropists - I'd go for the ragged trousers in the event of a dead heat

as to Freddie Dostoevsky (  ), there is NO way I think I could finish some of D's books in time!!!! Crime and Punishment took me months as it was!

..... btw, Rum Diaries is FANTASTIC, I'm so loving this book!


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 29, 2006)

I take it the vote's finished then - I'd be up for the next meeting though. Have I got it right, it's the Rum Diaries in April? And then probably the Russian one after? Cheers


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah what book are we meant to be reading? And when is the meeting meant to be?





questions questions I know!


----------



## AnMarie (Mar 30, 2006)

Note:
The russian one is over 800 pages long


----------



## sorearm (Mar 30, 2006)

*slaps head*

seems we're all at 6's and 7's!


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 31, 2006)

Actually I wouldn't mind reading Ragged Trouser Philanthropists so I'll side with sorearm on that on e. Sorry for changing my mind but Freddie is not arousing uch support among peeps. I want everyone to be keen on what we're reading because a classic is long. Wookey I reckon you should call it for one book so we can go read.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 1, 2006)

I so don't wanna be an autocrat, but someone needs to be.  

Ragged Trousered Philanthropist it is then, now you've all settled ya minds. Liv and Jo+Jess didn't fancy the Russian one, so I'll plump on their behalf.

Right, off we go with that.

Next meeting: How about Wednesday the 12th of April? 6.30pm at the Pevril, to discuss the Rum Diary (hold sorearm back).

Is this approved by the masses?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh shit are we talking about the book we're meant to be reading AFTER the rum dairies, I thought we meant instead of..!

Heck this means I've gotta get hold of it AND read it by next week - assuming I actually make it over the hills this time.


----------



## sorearm (Apr 2, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Oh shit are we talking about the book we're meant to be reading AFTER the rum dairies, I thought we meant instead of..!
> 
> Heck this means I've gotta get hold of it AND read it by next week - assuming I actually make it over the hills this time.



dont you worry lass,me n annmarie will glady discuss the rum diary, i for one am finding it a TOTAL loon. It's great, the phraseology is brillinant (yes I am quite pissed!)

*thumbs pages*


----------



## Wookey (Apr 2, 2006)

Well  persanlly,I  disagree.I think its well lame.


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 2, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I so don't wanna be an autocrat, but someone needs to be.
> 
> Ragged Trousered Philanthropist it is then, now you've all settled ya minds. Liv and Jo+Jess didn't fancy the Russian one, so I'll plump on their behalf.
> 
> ...



Dictator! 

You're quite strict sometimes.   

I'll start reading Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, I really think this will be a good book which everyone will be able to enjoy.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> A Tale of Two Cities by Charlie McDickens (from Olivia)
> 
> The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists by Robert Tressell.
> 
> ...



So the guy that supposedly killed Lennon wrote _Catcher In The Rye_?

I always thought it was JD Salinger!


----------



## misskitten (Apr 2, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Dictator!
> 
> You're quite strict sometimes.
> 
> I'll start reading Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, I really think this will be a good book which everyone will be able to enjoy.



OK, im going to get RTP next then - ill be back in may so should be able to come along (i would like to say nice and tanned, but as it turns out ive been burnt, bitten and bruised and am a mess, i think england agrees with me better   ).  doing any better fledgling?

oh and im reading margaret atwoods the blind assassin at the moment and really enjoying it - has anyone else read it?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 2, 2006)

Is it any good? I gave up with her books a while ago as I thought they were getting a bit 'samey'.

The Robber Bride, The Handmaid's Tale and Alias Grace were all good though.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 2, 2006)

I've not read The Blind Assassin, but Atwood is phenomenal, I love her stuff.

Mads, sorry about the confusion! We're all reading Rum Diary at the mo, for the next meeting on the 12th, but we also have the Classic Edition bookclub the months after, where we're talking about the Ragged Trousered Whatsitchops.  

Fledgling - I can be quite strict yes! I think it's from my days teaching. Now get on with your work!


----------



## misskitten (Apr 5, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Is it any good? I gave up with her books a while ago as I thought they were getting a bit 'samey'.
> 
> The Robber Bride, The Handmaid's Tale and Alias Grace were all good though.



yeah i loved it - i really wanted to know all the answers where she left hints and questions - and liked the multiple stories within stories.

it wasnt samey for me cos its so long since ive read her stuff - years   !
 but then ill find out soon cos now im going straight out for another one (after i find and finish the may classic of course)!


----------



## Wookey (Apr 9, 2006)

Bumperama.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone read Grits and stump by Niall Griffiths and also Nicholas Blincoe, a lot of his work is based in Manchester during the 80s-90s, he is fuckin brilliant, I live in Bolton but might be able to make the odd meeting or three


----------



## Wookey (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya All,
I've been advised that this Wednesday's bookclub clashes with a member's birthday, which is going to take three members away that night. They've asked if we could postpone for a week, as they're eager to discuss the book. I'm cool with that, if everyone else is? Let me know. This is the meeting to discuss The Rum Diary by the way.


----------



## AnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah I'm cool with that 

BTW its *Sorearms * birthday today!! He has a bday thread HERE!!!


----------



## mancboy (Apr 18, 2006)

Bumperamarina

Let's not let it die kids

(and I know I'm never there)


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 19, 2006)

mancboy said:
			
		

> Bumperamarina
> 
> Let's not let it die kids
> 
> (and I know I'm never there)



Neither am I but there in spirit mate. Cheers for Birdman too, bloody shocking finish, compeeling book though, read it in about 3 days on the train. 

I've started reading the Ragged Trousered Philanphropists, about 200 pages in. The book is actually not too difficult to read but is definitely worth looking into. I won't say anything at the moment because I know that people are still on the Rum Diaries (couldn't find this in the shops here) but look forward to online discussion of it.


----------



## sorearm (Apr 19, 2006)

I think this event may be delayed until next week - had a PM from Wookey today, he's skint, and also (correct me if I'm wrong Wooks) will give a chance for Mancboy to come along too

... I'm loving Rum Diary   

bought RTP at the w/e - it's a big book! eek!


----------



## Wookey (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, sorearm is sadly correct, I have spent all my beer money on helping orphans and such, so sadly cannot really make it.

THERE WILL BE A BOOKCLUB NEXT WEDNESDAY WITHOUT FAIL! (Even if I'm the only one who turns up...) SO please be there - and if you haven't come before, now is your chance to come and laught at my utter lack of organisation and poor budgeting skills.


----------



## sorearm (Apr 19, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Yes, sorearm is sadly correct, I have spent all my beer money on helping orphans and such, so sadly cannot really make it.
> 
> THERE WILL BE A BOOKCLUB NEXT WEDNESDAY WITHOUT FAIL! (Even if I'm the only one who turns up...) SO please be there - and if you haven't come before, now is your chance to come and laught at my utter lack of organisation and poor budgeting skills.



*points and laughs at Wookey!*


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 21, 2006)

maybe just maybe if I can be arsed to read the sodding thing!


----------



## mancboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Kids, I can't make it tomorrow. It's the first night of a play my girlfriend's directed, and she's decided, contrary to her earlier ruling that I'm not allowed to go until at least next week, that she wants me there.

I think it's only fair, moral support and all that.

And just in case not going means I don't get any for a fortnight.    

I WILL see you all soon

x


----------



## Wookey (Apr 26, 2006)

Never mind, mancy, you have duties! Theatrical ones! Hope it goes really well.  

The rest of you, I will see at the Pev if you can make it - I can't stay out long for reasons I shall explain later.....

Oooo, mystery etc.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, that went well. I havea hnag-over, so it must have gone well.

I panned the book, proper put it in its place!

Those who were missing were certainly missed.

Onwards to Ragged Trousered Philanthropists - be warned if you haven't bought your copy yet, it is HUGE, with very small type. Start now if you don't wanna do a Wookey and turn up with an unfinished book!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 27, 2006)

Bugger I missed it again!!! When's the next one and what are we reading? I really will do my best to make it.


----------



## Wookey (Apr 27, 2006)

Next Book Club is Wednesday 7th June at 6 - 6:30pm (turn up late and we might already have spoken about the book and moved on to Urban gossip!!). We are reading the Ragged Trousered Philanthropists, by Robert Tressell, will cost you a tenner new.


----------



## AnMarie (Apr 27, 2006)

Soz we didn't make it 
We were feeling really really knackered after seeing the Flaming Lips on Tuesday night...

Wish I could have discussed the Diaries with you Wooks- I loved it you philistine!!    
Maybe we can have a natter about it when we meet next 

Got the Rag Trou Phil already btw...
I have read the first chapter and found it a tad difficult- my bros has nagged me to read it so I will persist!

Hope to see book clubbers old and new soon x


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 27, 2006)

*One Day...*

I will actually meet you. Anyhow I haven't finished the Rum Diary.


I'm not sure about the ragged trousered fella either. Maybe sit that one out. As wookey says, huge tome, small type. Tried to read a bit of it in the shop and failed to get into it.


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 28, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Well, that went well. I havea hnag-over, so it must have gone well.
> 
> I panned the book, proper put it in its place!
> 
> ...



Sorry I couldn't make it, but I'm short of about 700 pounds (no pound symbol on stupid foreign keyboards!) and thus elected to stay in Sydney. I didn't read the Rum Diaries as I couldn't find a copy anywhere but glad all who went had a good time. 

Now, my suggestion The Ragged Trousered Philanphropists. 

I have just finished the book this morning having found a cheap copy 2 weeks ago. I realise that this is a long book, about 580 pages in total and the print is small. However I do urge people to read this book. It is a modern classic (modern being 20th century and beyond) and famous throughout the country, especially within the Labour movement. It describes the condition of the working classes in the Edwardian era and has been hailed as one of the first major novels to account for the lives of the working classes and the spread of Socialism. 

Regardless of your political opinion I think you will find it interesting. If you have read the Grapes of Wrath and were astonished at the harsh conditions you will find some similarities here. The impact of this book is clear, some claim it to have won Labour the '45 General Election. Considering what came of this election I'd say it's worth a look. Leading Labour figures have cited its importance and the TUC currently hold a copy of the original manuscript. As Urban has a broad minded left/critical outlook in many ways I think this book would appeal to a lot of people but as I said this will be regardless of political opinion. 

The length is somewhat nuanced by the large amount of dialogue and at first short chapters, each clearly focused on a particular topic but with a general theme running through them. 

I would like to say more about the novel but at a later stage, however at present I recommend people to read it, it is one you could read 200 pages of and understand/discuss. 

And Ricky Tomlinson loves it, so lets give it a go!


----------



## Wookey (Apr 30, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Sorry I couldn't make it, but I'm short of about 700 pounds (no pound symbol on stupid foreign keyboards!) and thus elected to stay in Sydney. I didn't read the Rum Diaries as I couldn't find a copy anywhere but glad all who went had a good time.
> 
> Now, my suggestion The Ragged Trousered Philanphropists.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Ricky said it changed his life, and he's one of the coolest men alive, so it must be good.


----------



## sorearm (May 9, 2006)

It's a v.good book I must say!

*growls*

... anyone noticed that The Line of Beauty is coming soon onto BBC2??? I CAN'T wait to see this one!


----------



## Wookey (May 9, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> It's a v.good book I must say!
> 
> *growls*
> 
> ... anyone noticed that The Line of Beauty is coming soon onto BBC2??? I CAN'T wait to see this one!



I know! But they won't look the same as what was in my head!! And they'll make a big play out of the small bits, and a minor play out of the important bits, and I'm sure they'll screw up the architecture of it. it was too finely woven to unpick into a TV series, I honestly wonder how they'll replace that in the medium.


----------



## chio (May 9, 2006)

I saw a few clips of it on one of those poncy "review" shows, and it didn't look that bad - perhaps I'm just too conditioned to telly but the bits they showed looked almost like I imagined when I read the book.


----------



## Wookey (May 11, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I saw a few clips of it on one of those poncy "review" shows, and it didn't look that bad - perhaps I'm just too conditioned to telly but the bits they showed looked almost like I imagined when I read the book.



I think we subconsciously turn the fiction we read into three-part TV serials in our heads!


----------



## Fledgling (May 17, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

Well, I expect that I'll miss the adaptation of The Line of Beauty , although a book of that length and depth would only disappoint me on-screen, given that my favourite scenes could not be captured fully. The scenes with Nick dancing with the Lady and Gerald's welly whanging are more than visual. But I'm sure it would be entertaining and interesting to see who would play Gerald. 

Anyway... 

As I have suggested the current book I thought I'd post to ensure Wookey arranges a date for the meet, even though I'm only an online member for now. Also, if there are any people thinking of coming along in person or online I thought I'd wade through the last few pages of posts and bring people up to speed, mainly beacuse I'm so selfless (actually I've got bored of Wikipedia articles on UK General Elections and looking at the heights of Welsh mountains, there is not much you can look at while at work). 

Books the bookclub has read so far: 

The Line of Beauty: Alan Hollinghurst 
Shake Hands with the Devil: Lt Gen. Romeo Dallaire 
I Lucifer: Glenn Duncan 
Veronika Decides to die: Paulo Coelhio
The Rum Diaries: Hunter S Thompson

Current book (go read it)

The Ragged Trousered Philanphropists: Robert Tressell

And I hope people are liking this, I thought this would be a good urban book.


----------



## Wookey (May 18, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> USEFUL STUFF



Well done Fledgers. Good call.

I missed the Line adaptation last night on account of marrying a bloke who likes football. I shall not be making this mistake again.

As for Ragged, well, I'm finding it quite hard to start, not because of the book but because my mind is on so much other stuff. I'm really eager to get through it though, as what I have read is wicked - and the Ricky Tomlinson bit at the end makes it sound quite life-changing, in a working class identity type way.

Also, guys, I've had some suggestions made to me by some other members. Tell me what you think:

1) We set a date for book club, say the 1st of every month, and we stick to it. If I can't make it, or you can't make it, never mind, there's always next month. I think moving it about and having it flexible is all very laudable, but a few members have said a fixed date would make it easier for them to organise their lives (yes, they have lives!) around. It sounds like a good idea to me, so I'm putting it to the floor.

2) Three other members have asked if I could set up an email notification for the bookclub. They aren't urbanites, and (inexplicably) don't want to be urbanites - so it's been requested that we keep these people in the loop - as they aren't seeing this thread. This would mean getting a web-email address from each member, and each member having the password to access a bookclub acount. Updates etc will then be sent via email (although probably still posted here for us Urbs)

3) It's been brought to my attention that other book clubs allow one member to keep a list of the other members' addresses and contact numbers. This means new members can be sent a postal invitation to the venue, and we know that everyone is who they say they are. It's meant to protect the safety of all members, and is likely to deter scumbuckets and anti-socs. Thoughts on this one?

4) I'd like you to remember that fresh blood is important to the club, and if you have any good mates who like reading and talking, and you don't mind spending one evening a month with them - please consider inviting them to join!! They needn't be urbanites, in fact it would be nice to stretch our circle outside of Urbania, imo. Have a think on this one.


----------



## chio (May 18, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> 1) We set a date for book club, say the 1st of every month, and we stick to it. If I can't make it, or you can't make it, never mind, there's always next month. I think moving it about and having it flexible is all very laudable, but a few members have said a fixed date would make it easier for them to organise their lives (yes, they have lives!) around. It sounds like a good idea to me, so I'm putting it to the floor.



Agreed - I work every Wednesday night so have never been able to show up. If it was the first of the month, every month, there'd be some I'd not make it to, but most people would be able to make it most of the time.


----------



## chio (May 18, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I missed the Line adaptation last night on account of marrying a bloke who likes football. I shall not be making this mistake again.



If you can bear to sit and squint at it on a PC screen, it's being shown on the BBC2 website.


----------



## silver (May 23, 2006)

Hello book club people, can I join in? I'm in Mancheter and I'm usually around on a week day evenings & I read quite a bit so it'd be nice to have some new books suggested


----------



## handy1 (May 25, 2006)

I have read The Ragged T.P. about 3 times.

My mam gave it me when i was 18,i think she must have bought literally dozens of copies over the years for young people she thought worthy or would benefit from the book.


Brilliant book well ahead of its time.

                      H


----------



## chio (May 25, 2006)

Now that I've left the offending job, I can join in the book club too.


----------



## AnMarie (May 25, 2006)

Silver, handy1 and chio it would be great to see ya at the next meet 

Its Wednesday June 5th I think!

U'll all be most welcome


----------



## Wookey (May 26, 2006)

Wading through it.


----------



## chio (May 26, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Its Wednesday June 5th I think!



Won't be coming to this one as I didn't know I'd be able to be there so haven't read the book - once I find out what the next book is I'll join in


----------



## silver (May 26, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Silver, handy1 and chio it would be great to see ya at the next meet
> 
> Its Wednesday June 5th I think!
> 
> U'll all be most welcome



If I get through the book I should be able to make it! (just arrived today, looks a bit of a hefty read!) Weds is the 7th June tho?


----------



## Wookey (May 29, 2006)

Yes, Wednesday June 7th, just checked, sorry.


----------



## misskitten (May 30, 2006)

Damn, away again!   July is a definite tho, is it going to be the 1st or was that just an example??

The ideas for non-urbanites sound good as my housemates enjoyed it and would pop along again - and some other people I know too (who are put off by the whole internet   thing but love books).

Let us know the July selection when you decide, and have fun discussing ragged trousers!


----------



## Wookey (Jun 1, 2006)

misskitten said:
			
		

> Damn, away again!   July is a definite tho, is it going to be the 1st or was that just an example??
> 
> The ideas for non-urbanites sound good as my housemates enjoyed it and would pop along again - and some other people I know too (who are put off by the whole internet   thing but love books).
> 
> Let us know the July selection when you decide, and have fun discussing ragged trousers!



No, I think we'll go for the first of the month, barring any good reasons why not...also, your housemates were lovely, the email idea is meant exactly for people like that who aren't urbanites but wanna meet to chat lit!

I wish I travelled as much as you, btw.


----------



## Fledgling (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey all! 

I'm going to write a big(ish) post on the book as I am unable to make it in person. Watch this space. Enjoyed reading it though and there's a lot I have to say about the book. TBH I'll come out and say straightaway that I thought this was one of the best books I've ever read. Sure you'll have a good discussion but as I've said before you can still understand the book if you only read 100 pages. It's winter down under which means torrential rain! I think the ideas about keeping a list of members and meeting on 1st of the month are good too, although I'll be an online only member for a while. Anyhow, watch this space and I'll put up some thoughts on the book.


----------



## misskitten (Jun 5, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> No, I think we'll go for the first of the month, barring any good reasons why not...also, your housemates were lovely, the email idea is meant exactly for people like that who aren't urbanites but wanna meet to chat lit!
> 
> I wish I travelled as much as you, btw.



 Yeah i know, tis great! But i am really working too this time... whole phd to write within 3 months (was 6 but spent first 3 having fun - oops!).

Housemates will be very happy to hear that btw. Books and beer are always a good combination in our house!


----------



## Wookey (Jun 6, 2006)

> TBH I'll come out and say straightaway that I thought this was one of the best books I've ever read.



Wow.


----------



## sorearm (Jun 7, 2006)

won't be able to make it tomorrow, got a flat-clearing and packing to do....


----------



## AnMarie (Jun 7, 2006)

^^^^

Wot he said...*sigh*


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 9, 2006)

Interesting


----------

